# A Spiked Drink



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2011)

DM: Jackslate45
Judge: 

Start Date: 10/27/2011
End Date: 04/8/2012

Players:
Holphin Halicarnassus
   Level 3 - October 27 - November 8 (3519 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 180 time xp = 3699 xp) - Saranna Level 3
Level 3 - November 8 - November 30 (3699 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 330 time xp = 4029 xp) - End of November
Level 3 - December 1 - January 13 (4029 starting xp + 300 encounter xp + 660 time xp = 4989 xp) - "Boss" Fight
Level 3 - January 13 - February 4 (4989 starting xp + 0 xp + 330 time xp = 5319) - Daylily Level 4
Level 3 - February 4 - February 11 (5319 starting xp + 200 xp + 105 time xp = 5624) - Relic Level 4
Level 3 - February 11 - March 8th  (5624 starting xp + 0 xp +  390 time xp = 6014) - Holphin Level 4
Level 4 - March 8th - April 3rd  (6014 starting xp + 200 xp +  572 time xp = 6786) - Saranna Level 4
Level 4 - April 3rd - April 8th (6786 starting xp + 400 xp + 110 time xp = 7296) - Final Fight/End Game
Total gp = 1600 Treasure + 3036 TGP = 4636

Relic Nevyn
Level 3 - October 27 - November 8 (3906 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 180 time xp = 4086 xp) - Saranna Level 3
Level 3 - November 8 - November 30 (4086 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 330 time xp = 4416 xp) - End of November
Level 3 - December 1 - January 13 (4416 starting xp + 300 encounter xp + 660 time xp = 5376 xp) - "Boss" Fight
Level 3 - January 13 - February 4 (5376 starting xp + 0 xp + 330 time xp = 5706) - Daylily Level 4
Level 3 - February 4 - February 11 (5706 starting xp + 200 xp + 105 time xp = 6011) - Relic Level 4
Level 4 - February 11 - March 8th  (6011 starting xp + 0 xp +  572 time xp = 6583) - Holphin Level 4
Level 4 - March 8th - April 3rd  (6583 starting xp + 200 xp +  572 time xp = 7355) - Saranna Level 4 / Investigation
Level 4 - April 3rd - April 8th (7355 starting xp + 400 xp + 110 time xp = 7865) - Final Fight/End Game
Total gp = 1600 Treasure + 3244 TGP = 4844


Daylily Falshenaya
Level 3 - October 27 - November 8 (4210 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 180 time xp = 4390 xp) - Saranna Level 3
Level 3 - November 8 - November 30 (4390 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 330 time xp = 4720 xp) - End of November
Level 3 - December 1 - January 13 (4720 starting xp + 300 encounter xp + 660 time xp = 5680 xp) - "Boss" Fight
Level 3 - January 13 - February 4 (5680 starting xp + 0 xp + 330 time xp = 6010) - Daylily Level 4
Level 4 - February 4 - February 11 (6010 starting xp + 200 xp + 154 time xp = 6364) - Relic Level 4
Level 4 - February 11 - March 8th  (6364 starting xp + 0 xp + 572 time xp = 6936) - Holphin Level 4
Level 4 - March 8th - April 3rd  (6936 starting xp + 200 xp + 572 time xp = 7708) - Saranna Level 4
Level 4 - April 3rd - April 8th (7708 starting xp + 400 xp + 110 time xp = 8218) - Final Fight/End Game
Total gp = 1600 Treasure + 3300 TGP = 4900

 Saranna Surefoot 
 Level 2 - October 27 - November 8 (3176 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 132 time xp = 3308 xp) - Saranna Level 3
Level 3 - November 8 - November 30 (3308 starting xp + 0 encounter xp + 330 time xp = 3638 xp) - End of November
Level 3 - December 1 - January 13 (3638 starting xp + 300 encounter xp + 660 time xp = 4598 xp) - "Boss" Fight
Level 3 - January 13 - February 4 (4598 starting xp + 0 xp + 330 time xp = 4928) - Daylily Level 4
Level 3 - February 4 - February 11 (4928 starting xp + 200 xp + 105 time xp = 5233) - Relic Level 4
Level 3 - February 11 - March 8th  (5233 starting xp + 0 xp +  390 time xp = 5623) - Holphin Level 4
Level 3 - March 8th - April 3rd  (5623 starting xp + 200 xp +  390 time xp = 6213) - Saranna Level 4
Level 4 - April 3rd - April 8th (6213 starting xp + 400 xp + 110 time xp = 6723) - Final Fight/End Game
Total gp = 1600 Treasure + 2756 TGP = 4356


total xp = ; total gp = 1254 gp

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them  myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of  the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that their  actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved in  posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice    roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order   to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the    DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end  of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage,  and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A  caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots  normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a  druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare  spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the  day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate  spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be   required in  every IC post during a fight. 

* Most important of all, have fun![/sblock]       

[sblock=Loot]

```
MWK Scale Mail x2    400    
Breatplate +1    1200
Great Club x2    10    
MWK Morning Star    308
CLW x2    100    
Ring of Sustenence    2500
MWK Falchion    375    
Loose Gold    7gp
Breatplate +1    1200        
Shield of Faith +3    300
```
[/sblock]

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Evidence*

As your investigation goes on, I will place relevant clues in here. 

Suspect: Timothy Rulkelp, 4th owner of Rulkelp Perfumes, Potions, and Other Perfections



Claims to have met with a half-elven woman wearing a scorpion pendant.  Description found here.
 
Crime: Selling poisoned  potions to customers.  5 people are currently sick, 2 confirmed deaths.



White Cloak investigation shows that no one in the area saw the woman approach Rukelp's shop
White Cloak's are not aware of the burning boat incident.  

Follet is to investigate 


Evidence: 


Poisoned Potions - Found in initial search of Rulkelp's office. Contains a variety of deadly mixes.
Rulkelp's ledger - Found after a search of Rulkelp's back room.
Evidence of tampering in Rulkelp's Ledger?
 Testimony of Burned Sailor
 


Rumors:


A man washed a shore claims to have seen two people, a silver haired woman with a scorpion pendant, and a priest in robes, attack and burn his ship.  He is being treated at the temple of Hinotheus
Thames is Rulkelp's shipper.  Might be a place to ask?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2011)

Rulkelp smiles from across the table, and says "I thank you for your understanding.  Most people would not want to assist someone under investigation.  Now, what would you like to drink?  They say the wine is quite good here."


----------



## jbear (Oct 28, 2011)

Relic stands up and comes to  sit  down  with the halfling and the desperate man.

"Err... no thanks. Very kind of you I'm sure. A recent bad experince with too much drink, a necromancer and a massive hammer. Tell me your story..."









*OOC:*


 Relic Nevyn reporting for duty.  Hoping to drag Daylilly into another adventure of intrigue as well despite his dislike of them (as character, not player)  Will post mini stat block and image soon 









[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 3) Human Wizard 2/Oracle 1
HP: 24/24
AC: 14 Touch 14 FlatFooted  12
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray; Cause Fear
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Unlimited use
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rulkelp stares at Relic "Necromancer!? In Venza?!  Wow..."

He shudders a little, and says "Ok, well, I am the owner of a simple shop in Roses  di Sanguigno.  I make mostly perfumes for the female nobles in Twin  Roses, one of the lucky few who can do business with both."

"Uh, lets see, about a week ago my shipping supplies  for the shop I own did not show up. I normally get them every week, and  this order was to also to give me some extra, as I was running low. So,  uh, without those items I was unable to  finish making a number of potions and perfumes to sell.  Which is bad  for business right?"


"Well, I went looking for the supplies at the  market, hoping to find what I needed to finish the order. 2 days, I  looked, but, no luck. Reason I have things imported.  I was thinking I  was gonna lose the orders when a miracle happened!    I, uh, found someone who had what I needed!  I inspected the sample of  what she gave me, and thought nothing was wrong with them.  She gave me  about 100, with the promise of more in the next few days.   Sure enough,  the next day 500 potions and perfumes showed up, all  properly labeled with what they were. I sold most of these within the  next few days, to all over Venza."



 "Yesterday, White Cloaks show up at my door, saying I  killed 2 people!  How?  By the very things I sold!  When they inspected  my goods, they found that some of them had crap in them!  Like,  diseases and poisons and such! I was arrested immediately, and, well, here I am.  "

The guard behind him rolls his eyes over the story, but keeps his mouth shut for now.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2011)

"I happen to like the Ouhm Pinotage, I think it should work well to calm nerves."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Holphin Halicarnassus
LN Summoner 3

Init +3, Perception +2
HP 23/23
AC 17, Touch 14, FF 14
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +4, +2 vs. fear
BAB +2, CMB -1, CMD 12
Speed 20'

Darkwood Light Crossbow +7 (1d6, 19-20/x2) Range 80'
Cantrips: infinite, Level 1 Spells: 4/4, Summon Monster II: 6/6

Eidolon: Emet

Init +1, Perception +6
HP 29/29
AC 17, Touch 11, FF 16
Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +3
BAB +3, CMB +7, CMD 18 (CMB +9, CMD 20 for Overrun)
Speed 30'
Resist Fire 5

2 claws +7 (1d4+4) and bite +7 (1d6+4)
With Power Attack: 2 claws +6 (1d4+6) and bite +6 (1d6+6)
Single attack: Bite +6 (1d6+9)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2011)

"So where did you meet this unfortunate woman... in the market? Where in the market? Did she approach you or did you approach her? This is important becasue it may not be a coincidence that your supplies didn't show up. And did 'She' use a name? And what did 'She' look like? Was there anything distinctive about her, maybe something she wore that caught your eye? Something a disguise couldn't hide?"

Once Rulkep answers  that Relic fires off his next round of questions.

"And these boxes ... they just showed up at your door? Or did someone drop them off? Someone must have seen 500 bottles of perfume being dropped at your door. Do you have  any of those bottles left? I'd like to see the handwriting. We're going to need somewhere to start if we are to clear your name."


----------



## Systole (Oct 30, 2011)

Daylily groans.  "Ohs, boys.  We go to hunting paper.  I am cannot wait," he says, his voice thick with sarcasm.  His brow wrinkles a bit.  "Maybe I am confuse by language, but you say there are only two womens that you make the thing for?"

Thinking a bit more, he turns to Relic.

[sblock=elven]I'll soon admit I'm nae scholar of these bloody civilized rules and suchlike, but isn't this fat bugger due an honest punishment?  It were him what traded away these suspicious goods with but halfway proper kenning if they were or were not poison.  Does that nae make him at least halfway responsible?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2011)

Rulklp gapes as the questions start coming.  "Name?  Name, name.  I know it was kinda exotic, one I hadn't heard before.  Started with an E.  Elizabeth?  Elishia?  Eenid?  Something like that.  Well, She came up to me, and mentioned she heard about my issues from a friend of mine at the temple of Hinotheus, Marius.  Gruff sorta guy, straight to the point.  Well, she had a necklace on, looked like a scorpion. She kept her hood up, but the one time she let it down, she had elf-like ears, but not fully developed.  Kind of like half elves do. " he says, clearly thinking hard to remember.  

A few moments of silence occur, as the fat alchemist thinks hard on what this mystery girl looked like.  The White Cloak behind him, looking as though he clearly does not believe Rulkelp's story, says "As for the bottles, none of the neighbors saw the delivery, either of the initial 100 or the 500 Rulkelp claims to have seen.  What we have not gotten shipped to the office remains at Rulkelp's office.  I can give you directions to either if you want to look for yourself. "

Rulkelp still looks like he is thinking hard.









*OOC:*


As this is an investigation, feel free to roll skills.  Know Local, Nature, Arcana, Sense Motive, Perceptions, etc etc.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 30, 2011)

The halfling turns to the shaggy elf and responds, 

[sblock=Elven]
"Aye, 'twould be, if he nae checked the shipment. But is it that? The White Cloak will ken his doom."
[/sblock]

For a moment, he pulls a timepiece or somesuch out of his vest pocket, consults it, and returns it. He turns back to Rulkelp.

"The Halicarnassus family has lived and thrived in Venza for centuries, Rulkelp. I'm quite sure that I, or one of my siblings, might know more about whom you do business with. If not, we can be quite sure that she is not here with a proper permit."


----------



## jbear (Oct 30, 2011)

Relic nods at Daylily's comment.

[sblock=Elven] "Yes, every man is responsable for the consequences of his own supidity. I know that better than most. As our well dressed halfling friend says, the Whitecloak seems like he will make sure he pays for his part. If I remember rightly you have little love for their order as well ...  and I'm sure your aid of the fat merchant will annoy them at the very least. What interests me is that if this man tells even only part  of the truth then someone else has used the peddlar of perfumes to spread their venom and disease throughout this town. A menace I would see stopped. The alchemist's fate ... well, it will be what it will be." [/sblock]

Relic turns a very hard stare upon the alchemist for quite sometime  before continuing.

"I sense you are keeping things from us Perfume Man who owns a  shop in Roses di Sanguigno but I don't see the why of it yet. I could rip those secrets from your mind but the telling would be easier on both of us...

How is it that a man with a mind sharp enough to distil the very essence of a thing into a unique smell, and master the fine art of potion making, a man who has a business mind sharp enough to deal with the  nobility of Vezna ... can not remember any more than the first letter of the name of  the person who has miraculously appeared to provide him with 500 much needed potions....? Please explain how that is possible ... Mr ... Rulkelp was it? If you can't I think our White Cloaked friend does well to doubt your words."









*OOC:*


 Lol, as per usual Relic suspects even his own shadow. He can't figure out what the 'uh-ing' means but he doesn't like it or the man one bit and his gut (however wrong) tells him the White Cloak is probably right to suspect the man is a liar. Perhaps a bit of Intimidation at the mention of ripping what the  man is hiding from him might nudge something forth (though there  may well be  nothing to rip from him, Relic thinks there  is)? 

Edit: Relic's not very scary today. He'll wait for a reply inany case before continuing with his questions 

[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] lol, I can imagine how much Daylily would love to be part of a full time detective agency! Have you decide to give Kazanto a rest, or is she on another adventure? What is [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] Quioan doing anyhow?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2011)

As the group switches back and forth between Elven, Rulkelp looks hopeful at the three.  At Daylily's question Rulkelp says "No no no, I have about 30 female clients in the upper nobility.  The Twin Roses are the districts they live in.  Roses D'Avorio and Roses di Sanguigno, together the Twin Roses."


Rulkelp looks scared and confused at Relic's attempt to intimidate him "If I knew more than a letter I would tell you!  I can barley remember anything about what happened!" 

The White Cloak finally drops his stoic face and says, anger in his voice "One reason why we don't believe you.  As the old man said, you are quite sharp.  Surly you are hoping for us to find any woman with a scorpion charm around their neck and name starting with an E, have them arrested, then you would say 'SHE DID IT!'  You would get away, and an innocent girl would die in your place.  Now the people you hired are suspicious. "

Rulkelp looks even more in shock at the White Cloaks' accusation, and looks tiredly at the ground saying "I didn't do it, I swear I didn't. Its the girl, I know she is involved..."

[sblock=Holphin]
Local: Rulkelp's shop has been a well known perfume shop for a long time, and Timothy has not let the previous generations down.  He went to great struggles trying to gather clients from both Roses D'Avorio and Roses di Sanguigno, one that his father tried but could not do.  Timothy's method of success is rumored to be his detailed note taking, including business transactions.  Hopefully he included his notes for this transaction.  

Arcane:  Potion making takes time.  Most alchemist take an entire day brewing one, some longer than that.  The fact that some one happened to have 600 potions ready for the alchemist strikes you as odd.  The potions had to have been created days, even months in advance, if created by only person.  Maybe something in the bottles can inform you more?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic/Sense Motive]
The 'uh'ing seems to Rulkelp's way of re-collecting his thoughts, in an attempt to remember what happened in the past week. Other than that, nothing seems odd about his behavior.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Kazanto's off on a treasure hunt right now. Killing boggards, standard fare.







Holphin rubs his chin as he listens to the two men. "Mr. Rulkelp, what can you tell me about potionmaking? How long would it take you to fill an order for 500 potions?"


----------



## Systole (Oct 31, 2011)

Daylily sighs at Holphin.

[sblock=Elven]I know ye civilized folk some oft find my way of speaking hard tae ken, but if ye're nae Jiragan, please dinnae patronize me with yer half an accent.  And I'm asking nicely, ye ken?  Ye'll note I even said 'please,' which I'm tae understand is the word that nice and civilized people use tae resolve disagreements, even though a pummeling is faster and far less roundabout.

Though that be said, I am glad tae hear ye speak the Mother Tongue, even in such a debased and corrupted form.  There are times I despair that you Easterners have nae grasp of proper history at all.[/sblock]

He nods to the Whitecloak.  "I also am think his story is much piles of brown leavings, but I am know the Speaker of the Sun Wolf ... the Speaker of Hinotheus, Marius.  Is not fortunates, but Elder Little Brother took aways my vow for find wolf cub, for to protecting Snake Daughter.  Maybe we are should go talkings to him?"









*OOC:*


Not sure how much you know of Daylily's history, but originally he was signed up for Howling Night, then OOC he got shifted to Ryall's Estate so that they had some melee.  IC, Daylily had vowed to help Marius, but Nathan/jkason convinced him that the spirits wanted him to help Kazanto instead.  Marius may or may not be cheesed off, but as far as Daylily is concerned, the decisions of elders trump personal promises, so he was just following orders.


----------



## jbear (Oct 31, 2011)

"Agreed. Let's talk to this Marius. Even better if you know him Daylilly. We'll see what he has to say about this woman, as he apparantly was the bridge between Rulkelp and her. I'd also be interested to examine the left over stock after that, Ser" he adds looking at the White Cloak. "I'd be grateful if you gave us directions, and perhaps sent word ahead to whoever guards it now to expect us. Tell them Nevyn is coming if you need a name."

Suddenly a thought occurs to Relic.

"There can be little doubt whether our alchemist speaks full truth or but part, that more people are involved. I wonder if this man has had his mind meddled with ... If you don't mind Rulkelp, I'm going to check if there are any lingering traces of  magic upon you..."

A slight wind tinged with sea salt stirs momentarily in the bar as Relic closes his wrinkled eyes and searches for traces of magic upon the alchemist.









*OOC:*


 Relic uses his Orisons to cast Detect Magic focused on Rulkelp. 







Once finished and sharing his findings be they positive or negative, Relic concludes:

"It might also be interesting to visit the docks to enquire about the whereabouts of Rulkelp's missing cargo. Perhaps Daylilly's fist in the right face might loosen tongue. For some reason I have a hunch that the disappearance of his shipment and the miraculous discovery of a mysterious supplier of 600 poisoned and diseased bottles of perfumes and potions to be distributed directly amongst the noblewomen of Vezna is no coincidence. Somethimg in the Wind blows foul. Who is your importer Rulkelp, your contact based here in Vezna? Or have you forgetten their name also?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2011)

The White Cloak turnes toward Relic, glaring but says "If you have any parchment, I can write a letter allowing investigations. If not, just say that Lt. Rondo sent ya. Can't have _him_ running around unguarded, can I?"

Rulkelp thinks for a moment before answering Holphin's question "Hmm... Takes me 2 hoursish per drink, 1 for a standard perfume, 4 if I need to be careful with essences. Some things go BOOM if you mix them wrong. For 500, lets see, an average week takes gives me about 10. One week when I was over booked, I ended up with 20 being made and sold immidiatly. That was a nice bonus, oh yes. I believe there was some accident involving nobles. A half-orc named Vermag ordered it to heal a number of injured victems. The Turning of the Year festival always slows down buisness, but normaly 500 is about what I make in an average year. All depends. Why, are you looking to order 500?" Rulkelp says, a twinkle not seen before in his eyes. 

He is brought back to reality when Relic's spell goes off, saying "Wha? Geez, who'd think the wind can do that?."

[sblock=Detect Magic]No magic detected. [/sblock]

After Relic's last question, Rulkelp laughs nervously and says "Import And Export Extrodianre is the location. Thames is the guy I normally deal with. Smart lad, but cannot say the same for his half-brother. Nasty dealing that was. Not far from here actually. Is definatly closer than the others."

        *GM:*  I try to keep up to date with all the NPC's all the DM's create. One reason is that this IS a living world, and pulling other NPC's that might have interacted is fun to do. The NPC just stuck with me was all.  Don't worry, Daylily will get an earfull.


----------



## jbear (Nov 1, 2011)

"I  detect no trace  of magic upon your mind. It seems you are naught  but either a liar or a fool."

As Rulkelp tells that  500 potions  would be what he sells in an entire year he becomes even more  incredulous at the  man's story.

"And how much did you pay for these 100 initial perfumes and potions? And did you pay  for the  other 500? Because you must have thought it at least  a little  strange that  a shipment  as important and valuable as  an entire year's  stock would be just left  at your doorstep, did you not?"

Relic takes out a clean piece of  parchment and quill and  ink and pushes it across the table towards the  annoyed  guard.

"Thank you Lt. Rondo. Your cooperation is appreciated... and the address?"

Once the telling  is  done Relic turns to his companions to ask:

"So where shall we begin? Marius at the temple, Thames and his halfbrother at the Import Export  Extroadinaire  or a visit  to  see the tainted stock?"









*OOC:*


 Do we  need to wait on a 4th  PC? Or are we good with   just 3?


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I would like a 4th, but for now we can get by with 3. I did  invite songdragon, even though she is level 2. 

IVV: Is there a judges ruling on having a lower PC join one for higher levels?  Or is it up to the DM?


----------



## Systole (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm happy to have SD along.  I can't speak for Holphin, but Daylily can pump out some truly stupid damage numbers as long as the rolls don't completely go to hell, and Relic has a crapload of save-or-lose spells.  It would be nicely to have a character that's a flank buddy, a trap disarmer, and otherwise all-round skillmonkey to round out the party.I'd especially like to get aforementioned skillmonkey before we start on the skillmonkey portions of the adventure.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fair point. I'll wait till I hear back from [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION]. I'll repost in DWI in case she missed my message.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

The halfling listens to the tale and back and forth questions and answers, as well as the the White Cloak.  She thinks about some of what she has come to know of Venza and the gnome's tale... 
(( Knowledge (local) 1d20+9=29 ))

Watching the gnome the entire time after an assessing gaze... (( Sense Motive 1d20+7=20)) She asks the White Cloak... "Lieutenant, if you doubt the gnome's story, why not subject him to truth magics? I have had the experience of such myself. It would at the least aid your investigation, one way or another."

Looking to Relic, "Perhaps looking at the tainted items first? They may be tampered with, those out of the Whitecloak's control that is, or loose their potency over time."

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 2, 2011)

"A good a place to start as any. I have no objections. Lt. Rondo, if you'd be so kind ..." nudges  Relic as the Whitecloak looks gloomily at the parchment and ink offered by the scraggly old wizard.

The old man gets to his feet.

"Let's go and see what fish lies rotting at the bottom  of this barrel."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rulkelp opens his mouth in reply, but does not seem to have an answer for the last question.  He gapes as he tries to find one, but finally drops his head and starts sobbing silently.  

Lt. Rondo took this as the cue to get ready to pack up, and he grabs the parchment and ink.  He writes out:

[sblock=Writ]
The owner of this parchment is entitled to the investigative power of the Venza Guard over the matter Timothy Rukelp's spiked drinks.  They are to hand it in to the closest Guardsman when asked for it, and to not take lightly to its powers.  If they are found in abuse of these powers, they are to be punished accordingly.  

Lt. Jorcoth Rondo
[/sblock]

He hands it to Relic and glaring at him says "Be discreet in waving this around.  Got it?"

He looks at Saranna, and says "Truth magic can be defeated.  It is too unreliable.  Find me proof this girl exists, and I will consider using it.  If you have any more questions, you'll find him at the Venza Guard's office.  Come on, Rulkelp, they need to start your wild scorpion chase."

With that, Rukelp is escorted out of the building.

[sblock=Saranna]
Know Local: Rumor has it that a man was found washed up at the docks 2 nights ago, claiming to have been attacked by a female silver haired elf wearing a scorpion medallion. She was accompanied by a man in priestly vestments.  After setting the boat aflame, the pair of them went below deck, but never came back up. The man was last seen at the temple of Hinotheus.  However, this has been dismissed as a rumor.

Sense Motive: For someone who is such a master of remembering alchemical details,  for figuring out on the fly how many potions he makes, and for the other rumors that you have heard about his business, it strikes you as odd that he is hazy on the details of this meeting. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2011)

*GM:*  
The next part of this adventure is a tiered reward system.  Each scene has the potential to give one or more clues, leading to the solution for this mystery.  Note that this initial conversation with Rukelp does not count as a scene, and is used as a backdrop for what happened. 

However, eyes and ears are all over the city.  If you fail a scene (meaning you fail to find a clue) your lose the information, and people will be alerted of your investigation.  Just saying, dont have Daylily punch EVERYONE in the face for answers.  Just the right person 

I know I am looking forward to seeing everyone solve this mystery, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I weave it.  Afterwards, if you guys could give me feedback about it, I would be ever so grateful.  

Do you have any questions?


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2011)

Daylily grimaces as Rulkelp is escorted away, sobbing.  _"Scaly teats of the Snake Mother.  We're out tae help this soppy sack of suet?  Ye really think it's worth it?"_  He snorts.  _"Well at least we got the wee bit o' paper out of the way.  Sweet goodness, I were all a-flutter, waiting for the wee bit o' paper tae show up.  I mean, what's a proper mystery investigation without a wee bit o' paper?  I can honestly say, I am so glad that's been got, and we can move tae the non-paper parts o' the evenin'."_

He sighs.  _"If we're tae be out, I'm a-wantin' tae stop at the place where they trade magics for the yellow metal." _ He grins wickedly.  _"I've something special awaiting me there."_










*OOC:*


Since everyone speaks Elvish, Daylily is going native for this adventure.  No spoilerblocks, just italics.


----------



## jbear (Nov 3, 2011)

Relic fails to hold back the bubbling laughter caused  by Daylily's sarcasm and disdain of the piece  of paper. Wiping a tear from his eye once composure is  gained and with a wave of the paper in   question to dry the ink  before putting it away in his scroll case  he says:

"Lets go past the Pearl on the way to wave our paper at the guards to see the poisoned stock of perfumes and potions. As for helping our curiously forgetful friend ... bah, he can  rot in hell with his lying mouth. But my curiosity has been piqued. I want to know what is going on. And my brain hurts after three straight nights of study. I need to stretch my legs and get some air!"

Relic  heads towards the door.









*OOC:*


 No questions. Sounds good


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 3, 2011)

As Rulkelp is lead away Saranna looks to the others, "I do recall a rumor... Two evenings past, a man claimed to have been attacked by an elven woman with silvery hair, wearing a scorpion medallion and a man wearing the vestments of a priest. They boarded boat and burned it, neither were seen departing. This man was last seen at a Temple of Hinotheus before his body was discovered at the docks."

As the get ready to depart the halfling secures her belongs to make as little noise as possible and follows along. She comments, "I find it odd that this Rulkelp fellow can deal with such minute details of his craft, but cannot recall the meeting he had."

She motions for Daily to lead on and comments to the elf, "It is customary in many lands to act within the laws they have set out. That paper you dismiss, my friend, gives us authority to investigate this matter." 

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 14 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 4, 2011)

_"Aye, the civilized rules that say that one can beat a corrupted spirit-talker half tae death then tie him up like a wee squealing animal and drag him through the streets tae ask him useless questions about his ancestry, rather than giving him the swift killing he deserves."  _He makes a fluttering gesture with his hands. _ "Ye'll pardon me if I think little of your 'laws.'"_

At the street of the Mystic Pearl, Daylily ducks into a store, and a minute later comes out with a massive, shining silver earthbreaker.  He hefts it for weight and gives it a few experimental swings.  _"Welllll ..." _he says critically,_ "It does look a wee bit sissy, but it's a good balance and I'm assured it's strong magic.  I'm ready tae go."_



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 9[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


There's nothing wrong with allowing lower-level PCs into an adventure; that's strictly the GM's call. 







Switching over to Elvish as well, Holphin adds, _"I can explain my question, further. Since 500 potions would take about a year or so for a single alchemist to produce, we can deduce that either the potions have been waiting there for a buyer--hard to believe, there is always a market for potions in Venza--or there is something off about the shipment. Clan Halicarnassus has purchased from the Rulkelp family in the past, and it is the meticulous notes that he keeps that make him in demand. In fact, it is this volume of information that has endeared him to both of the Twin Roses--otherwise, no Sanguigno would be caught dead shopping in a D'Avorio establishment."_

An epiphany settles across the diminutive blond halfling's features. _"Ah, now that would be interesting, indeed. Were the business to crumble, who would gain access to the notes? Health records to the Twin Roses?"_


----------



## jbear (Nov 4, 2011)

Relic furrows his brow at the mention of the rumor. The furrow deepens at the mention of the meticulous  notes.

"We need to go to the  temple after we have seen this tainted stock. And I'd like to have a look  at those  notes. I have  the feeling  we scratch the  surface of something  that runs much deeper."

When Daylily emerges from the Pearl Relic instinctively cringes  at the sight of his new shiney hammer his hand clutching towards his newly mended ribs. He grows silent, lost in thought, as they walk towards their destination.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 4, 2011)

The halfling almost starts to say something to the elf, be changes her mind and replies with merely, "As you will." and bows her head in a respectful manner.

She then turns her attention to the halfling and wizard, "Indeed. There is more to this matter. Let us seek the truth of it." She will follow behind the others watching for an trouble or unwanted attention.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 14 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Rulkep's Shop*

Walking towards Rulkelp's shop, the group get plenty of raised eyebrows and finger pointing.  Anyone walking the same way take detours to avoid following in the wake (and smell) of the group.  People headed in the opposite direction quickly hurry past, sometimes with their hands covering their noses.  As such, you arrive quickly to your destination without much delay.

The shop itself is a smaller building, flanked by a blacksmith on the left, and a jeweler on the right.  The display over the shop door has faded after years of Venzan weather, but the name on it confirms that it is your destination.  On display is an arrangement of various perfumes, all in rather ornate bottles of various types.  A small sign at the bottom says "We also have supplies for your adventuring needs!", with a few empty bottles labeled "Healing Potions -50 gold"

Two White Cloaks stand in front of the door, waving people aside who wish to linger and investigate.  One of them, a male half-elf, explains to two men that they are not to linger here, while the half-orc guard spots you.  

Calling out towards your party he says "Oi!  You lot!  Bugger off.  No one allowed in or out, per the Lieutenant's orders.  This is to remain locked down till we get more men down here."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

"Pardon me? I was not aware that the law of Venza was such an impolite lot." she considers so much more she might say, but holds it within not wanting to offend those that they need to deal with. Not to mention, would even understand anything intelligent she told to them. 

"Relic, if you would show these, gentleman the writ, they will at the least stop insulting us." Saranna says looking up to the old wizard.


----------



## jbear (Nov 5, 2011)

Relic pays little attention to the folk avoiding the group's smell assuming it is a combination of his unwashed sweaty socks and the elven barbarian causing  the discomfort and that little can be done about it. 

When the guards shout the group away Relic takes the paper from the Lieutenant out and shows it to the half-orc.

"I'm sure you'll recognise the hand and signature of Lt Rondo here. We shouldn't be too long investigating in there. And please don't let anyone else in until we have finished examining the tainted stock."

Without actually relinquishing the paper Relic holds it out so it can be easily seen and read, awaiting patiently for permission to pass.

Once given the nod Relic asks before entering:

"Has anyone else attempted to enter recently ... a priest perhaps? Or a half-elven woman with silvery hair and a scorpion pendant?"


----------



## Systole (Nov 5, 2011)

Daylily ignores the Whitecloaks, having long since decided the guardsmen were beneath any sort of consideration.  He looks quizzically at the display, unable to read any of the labels.  _"Are the empty jars here meant tae be something?"_ he asks.  He gestures at the empty healing potion bottles, leaving a greasy smear on the glass.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 5, 2011)

_"They are being used as advertisements,"_ Holphin explains to Daylily. _"They inform the passerby on the kinds of merchandise available, and of their price. In this case, healing potions, for 50 gold."_

Turning to the Whitecloaks he merely adds a patrician look, based on his appearance.


----------



## Systole (Nov 5, 2011)

_"S'truth, but the other bottles, are they not chock of that reeking swill your civilized women douse themselves in?  It seems fair strange to me that some of the bottles are empty while the others are not." _He shrugs. _ "O' course, it's nae belike half the other things you city folk do aren't as senseless as a stone turd, so mayhap I'm just being grossly ignorant."_


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2011)

The half-orc growls at the piece of paper and says "No one inside since yesterday's arrest.  I can attest to that. Besides, why rest talking in elf talk?  You'd like it if I speak orc talk all the times?"

"Now now Urdrak, let's be nice."  The half-elf man had turned towards his companion, as the other two men shuffle off.  "You will have to forgive him, he and I have been here all night.  He can be grumpy after..." "Rondo said no one in or out, therefore no one in or out!"

The Half Elf sighs, and says to those present "Follet is the name.  I and Urdrak here are looking after this shop until we can get more men down here to help haul this stuff away. Problem is, no one has been sent to relieve us since yesterday. "

"While I have no problem letting you in with that Writ, and while that is undoubtly Lt. Rondo's handwriting, why is he giving you access to Rukelp's shop? "


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2011)

The halfling looks to the half-elf and bows her head, "Thank you. As the writ says, we are investigating." She smiles and moves forward and opens the door and moves through (unless stopped).

Inside she looks about... (( Perception 1d20+9=23 ))


[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 14 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 6, 2011)

As the half-orc guardsman speaks, Daylily looks surprised, then snickers.  Since Holphin has been conversing with him in Elven, he gestures to the halfling.  _"Ay, mate ... did I hear aright?  Did the beastie beef willy just ask us for permission tae speak in the beastie tongue?"  _He chuckles.  _"Tell him for me that he can speak Beastie tae us if he cares tae, but I would be far more impressed were he tae grab his buttocks wi' both hands and fart the melody tae 'The Wanton Lass on the Hill.'  Tell him I can whistle it for him if he's unfamiliar with the tune."_


----------



## jbear (Nov 6, 2011)

Relic remains unflinching to both the barking half orc and Daylily's jest, though the effort causes a slight redness to come to his cheeks. He is content to remain outside and converse with the polite guard while the others enter into the shop . Something in the half-elf's question has set off his most untrustworthy of alarm bells.

"I understand you must be both tired and  bothered having  to stand here on duty for  so  long. If it were of my own doing I would apologise. Unfortunately we believe that whether Rukelp's story is true or besmattered with lies, it is impossible that he was working alone. And hence our wish to inspect the tainted stock. To better understand what has gone on, sort truth from false to find who else might be responsable. When we know that  ... well, we can more easily track them down and put and end to the threat they pose to the city. Does this explanation satisfy your question Ser Follet?"

After waiting for the guard's response he asks:

"You seem a man of sharp eye, questioning mind and alert senses ... what do you make of all this? Is there something that perhaps tugs at the edge of your mind, some detail that doesn't quite fit?"

Finally before entering he asks:

"Have either of you caught wind of the rumor of the man who was found floating down by the docks? An incident with a burnt boat?"

All this time he carefully inspects the guard's responses in an attempt to gauge why he might question an order from his  superior.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 6, 2011)

The halfling smiles at the half-orc. "No disrespect meant, Ser Urdrak. Our companion is just far more comfortable in his native elf tongue than in Venza's. He was curious as to why there were empty bottles in the window." 

Looking back and forth between Daylily and Urdrak, he carefully adds, "Not all of us can have had the breadth of exposure to the glittering Venzan culture, after all."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 6, 2011)

Urdark folds his arms and says "I see. Venza does open many eyes here.  Still don't know what goes in between all the districts.  Where he from that he never saw empty bottles in a window before?"

Follet smiles back to Relic and says "I guess I see why Lt. Rondo sent you guys now.  You'll forgive me, but 4 random people showing up with the Lt's handwriting gives me some cause for suspicion.  Due process, you'll understand."

"As for this case, something about it bugs me.  The Lieutenant did have us running around 3 nights ago, trying to find out what happened.  Most people did not want to talk about it to us, but the general understanding we got was that Rulkelp got a massive order in from somewhere.  The problem lies in where that somewhere is, but no one seems to know.  As for Rukelp's story, there is to much vagueness in it to be realistic.  However, any physical evidence is not showing up other than what is in Rulkelp's shop.  It seems IF there is someone else involved, they are very careful not to leave tracks."

Once the rumor comes up Follet looks questiongly at the group "I did not.  A burning boat?  How is it connected?"

[sblock=Relic]
A combination of questionable characters plus exhaustion plus an order from a superior makes a guard question anything.  And as Lt. Rondo was not here, it was enough to question what was going on. However, your explanation and Holphin's task of handling Daylily was enough to lower suspicion somewhat.  
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 6, 2011)

Having Urdark distracted by Daylily and Holphin, and Follet talking to Relic,  no one even attempted to stop Saranna's advance into the store.  
[sblock=Saranna]
The inside of Rulkelp's shop is mostly barren. In the back is a desk, with a bunch of  papers strewn about it, a distiller, and other various other Alchemical equipment.   The left hand side has a sign above that says "Perfumes", the right "Potions and Oils." The shelves are made of good quality, probably remade since the shopped was originally opened.  One strange sight is the LACK of potions and perfumes on the shelves.  The perfumes section has 2 bottles left on it, and about 20 various potions and oils are left on the shelves.  

However, by far stranger was the stack of boxes in the middle of the shop.  One box was taken down and opened already, revealing a a set of potion bottles of similar shape.  They each are labeled with what there contents are, but some have a little red X next to them.  The handwriting on the potions are different from the X.  

Perception: A quick glance shows Saranna something odd about the back wall.  There appears to be two different types of wood blending together.  While they look correct, the second type is perfectly square.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 6, 2011)

Having observed the guard for sometime Relic decides his initial suspicion is unfounded and relaxes  somewhat. He replies to the guards question:

"We aren't sure they are connected Ser Follet. At the moment its a hunch based on the description given by Rukelp of his suplier. It matches the description of a woman  said to enter the boat before it began to burn. Apparantly, neither she nor her companion, a priest, were seen to leave the boat before the blaze began ... and yet she pops up days later in Rukelp's story. Most mysterious indeed. The most distinctive feature about her was a scorpion pendant she wore. Do either of you know of any organizations who identify themselves with such a symbol?"


----------



## Systole (Nov 7, 2011)

Daylily rolls his eyes at Holphin but doesn't otherwise attempt to correct the halfling.  The barbarian goes back to ignoring the existence of the Whitecloaks and walks into the store.

He takes a look around, clearly less than interested in water the store has to offer.  He picks up a bottle of perfume, uncorks it, and smells it.  _"Bloody high winds!  That is as foul a reek as ever I've smelled,"_ he says.  He risks a quick experimental sip, and looks somewhat surprised. _ "__It does nae taste half so bad, though.  Dry, yet drinkable, with a mellow finish.  I give it a solid seven out o' ten."_

He glances around.  _"So, Tiny Hunter, what is the rest o' this crap we're lookin' at?"_









*OOC:*


Not sure if the perfumes were also poisoned, but Daylily saves vs. Poison at +7.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you pulled from the crate in the middle, maybe. But the perfumes on the shelves are not


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2011)

Follet thinks hard for a second before saying "Scorpion pendant?  Hmm.  I'll ask around, but nothing comes to mind.  Granted, Lt. Rondo might know more, but I doubt he will be willing to help until you show him evidence of the two people's existence."


----------



## jbear (Nov 7, 2011)

"Thank you, Ser Follet, any aid would be greatly appreciated. You are a man of honour worthy of your station.  If we run into a dead end I will indeed come and ask you if your queries have given any fruit. May the Wind blow gently at your back."

Relic heads into the store where  his eye is caught by the parcel in the middle of the floor. He hastens  towards it and begins inspecting the contents inside, taking note of any markings of note on the outside.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Once the group has all made it into the shop she motions for the door to be closed before announcing in a low tone, "I believe that I have found something of note, a door of some sort perhaps." She motions to the area in question on the wall.

Looking the area over for any traps...  (( Perception for traps 1d20+10=23 ))


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2011)

Saranna: You don't believe there are any traps.

Relic: You find that some of the bottles have little red X's on them. Linguistic check to determine more. As for IDing the potion, Spellcraft/Perception


----------



## jbear (Nov 7, 2011)

Relic, too deaf to have heard the halflings hushed coment tries to puzzle out the small red x's he has seen on some of the lables and their content. As he does so he mutters to the air, "Has anyone found that meticulously kept ledger that Rukelp is rumoured to have kept?"

Though Relic quickly ascertains a fairly clear idea of what the bottles contain he constantly rubs his eyes as he peers at the tiny marks.

Cursing at last he waves his bony finger at the lable, tapping at the mark his eyes refuse  to  focus  on.

"The Wind blows grit into my dim eyes. Can any of you make  out this red mark properly?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 9, 2011)

_"What you just drank was perfume. It's popular among the women of Venza, for its scent. The women try to mask and change their odor with it. As for these in the central repository, I believe these are the poisoned potions."_

He turns to Relic and the crate. "Hmm, let me take a look here. What would these marks represent, I wonder?"

With some excitement, he adds, "Oh, and let me know when you get that door open, Saranna, I'd be most curious!"


----------



## jbear (Nov 9, 2011)

"Door? What door?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 9, 2011)

[sblock=Holphin] The writing on the labels is fairly new, made in the last day.  The X was to signify that the bottle was poisoned in some way. Upon examination, you have a strong feeling Lt. Rondo actually marked this bottle.[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] The bottle you are holding is marked Healing Potion, and it indeed registers a faint glow of Conjuration.  However, you also can tell that this potion has another spell inside, one from the school of Necromancy.  Focusing more, you realize that the potion has been spiked with a most horrible spell: Contagion![/sblock]

[sblock=Saranna] Go ahead and give me Disable Device to try and pry open this door. There are no traps found.[/sblock]

Outside, the two White Cloaks are conversing among themselves.  While you cannot fully understand what they are saying, it seems Urdrak is not thrilled that the group was let inside.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 10, 2011)

She motions to her companions where the possible door is on the wall... before setting to her attempt at trying to find what will open it. The halfling curses quietly several times as she makes little headway... "Maybe that did it?" she asks herself.

((Disable Device 1d20+11=14 Not sure how that will affect it... attempts again... egads, the diebot hates me... 1d20+11=13... if Saranna did not totally fubar the door... 1d20+11=31 Feast or famine here tonight. ))


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2011)

After several tense minutes, Saranna fingers seem to have found the latch, and is able to pop open the mysterious looking door.  With some creaking noise, it swings to the left, revealing an opening about 5' tall. Inside could only be called Rulkelp's office.  A library might be a better phrase.

The room was about 60 feet deep, with all the walls covered in shelving units.  On each of these shelves, packed so tightly next to each other, are hundreds of books.  Various titles, some faded by the years, show a mix of sales records, guides on various plants, along with new and old alchemical techniques. A alchemy table has various alchemical equipment on it, numerous open books related to potion making, and scribbled notes of various importance, such as "Measure Twice Brew Once," "DONT THROW RAW INGREDIENTS INTO A FIRE," but perhapes the most important note says "The Client Comes First" A chair that is missing an occupant stands not far from the table, longing for someone to sit in it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2011)

Holphin gestures, "That door."

He also holds up the bottle to Relic. "Here, take a look and compare this X to the writ. Does it look like Lt. Rondo's writing to you? These markings are very recent, as well. I believe he has already identified the poison bottles."

Listening to the voices outside, Holphin checks his timepiece quickly, and adds, "Will we need some extra persuasion in the main room, just in case someone else wishes to approach?" He pulls out a piece of chalk. "I know someone who would make a most competent guard and dissuader."


----------



## jbear (Nov 10, 2011)

Relic's eyes grow wide with surprise as he realises what the bottle he is showing to Holphin contains.

"It's not poison ... it's far more insidious and evil what this bottle contains! It is a healing potion tainted with a deadly and powerful necromantic spell Contagion which causes the most horrid, ghastly and deadly of diseases known to man. I very much doubt Rukelp has the skill or power to cast such a spell. It is far beyond my own skill... So there is definitely someone else involved. A powerful caster with knowledge of the dark arts."

Relic nods concerned at Holphin's comment about the marks.

"Of course, of course. The lieutenant's mark. Let's check and see if it is indeed his hand."


Taking the writ he compares the strokes of the small X with Lt Rondo's handwriting to confirm they are indeed one and the same.

"Let's see how thorough he has been"

Relic casts Detect Magic on the rest of the stock and examines the potions one by one to see if the marks all coincide with the tainted stock and if in fact they are all tainted by the same spell. He smiles and gives a thumbs up of approval when Saranna manages to open the hidden door.

With a creak he gets to his feet and totters over  to look inside Rukelp's office with his companions. He picks up the note that reads "The client comes first" and comments:

"Not the kind of thing a man who wants to sicken his clients to death would write ..."

Tossing it to one  side Relic begins to sort through the contents upon the table in search of some kind of ledger where Rukelp might keep  notes on his most recent sales, or a list of clients.

He sits down in the empty chair ...









*OOC:*


 Wince ... Why for some reason do I have a feeling that it's not a normal chair? And that all of a sudden Relic is going to be strangled by it? hehehe ... talk about  paranoia!


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 10, 2011)

While Relic starts through the books Sarana will look over that writing on the bottles...  ((Linguistics 1d20+6=23 ))

She the starts about Rukelp's little office... "I wonder if he has anything more hiding in here." ((Perception 1d20+9=15))


----------



## Systole (Nov 12, 2011)

There's a faint clink of glasses as Daylily continues to sample the perfume selection.  _"I'm not surprised that your women do something as passing odd as tae change their scent.  After all, they rub themselves with that foul 'soap' nonsense which does naught but remove their natural womanly humors.  But I confess, I never would have imagined that even civilized women would care tae douse themselves in so murk a stench."_

He belches, and the odor of lilac wafts across the room.  Daylily grimaces.  _"Whaa, that one crept back upon me most wickedly."_


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2011)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wince ... Why for some reason do I have a feeling that it's not a normal chair? And that all of a sudden Relic is going to be strangled by it? hehehe ... talk about  paranoia!











*OOC:*


Fort Save or Die 







Relic and Holphin together examine the stock of potions, and they find that most of the marked potions are spiked in some way.  Some with Contagion, others with Poison, still others with different fungi floating in the solution that don't seem natural (Nature/Dugeoneering/Heal).  Lt. Rondo knew what he was doing, as all of the potions labeled where tainted.  

Saranna, on the other hand, looks at the bottles a second time, and gets the distinct impression that the writing on the labels have been written for some time now.  Clearly, these were prepared before hand!

Relic sits down in the chair, and notices something odd.  The cushion on the seat is well founded, shaped as if someone has sat on this chair for long periods of time.  Searching the surrounding books and alchemical equipment, he finds a small brown book, tightly bound by a fraying rope.  

Daylily continues to be surprised by how something so foul smelling (to him at least) tastes so good.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 15, 2011)

Holphin looks over the bottles with some concern. "If someone had gone through this much trouble beforehand to prepare these tainted potions, there is even far more preparation here than meets the eye. This increases the chance of surveillance greatly."

Holphin finds a clearer section of the floor and pulls out a piece of chalk. "Please don't disturb me for a moment. I would like an extra pair of eyes and ears in this situation."

The halfling starts drawing in the air with the chalk. For some reason, it leaves a trace, and a hastily scribbled magic circle appears in midair. It starts to shiver as powdery motes float about. In the center of the circle, Holphin inscribes a large door. The door opens, and out steps a mountain of a... mountain. About seven feet tall, it appears as a man, carved out of stone, then shod with rough iron bands over a series of cracks. Within the cracks, and the simple openings of its eyes and mouth, a ruddy light smolders within.

"Everyone, this is Emet, my companion."


----------



## jbear (Nov 15, 2011)

Relic is clearly impressed with the halfling's companion. He waves timidly somewhat lost  for words.

Eventually he turns his attention back to the small book he has found. Squirming around on the chair unable to make the cushion feel quite right he stands and begins rearranging it in earnest trying to make the odd  depression disappear. He picks it up several times, fluffs it vigourously before replacing it and flopping into it solidly in an effort to make it take his own shape.

"Hrumph! Either someone has spent half their lives sitting in this cushion or or it has been emptied and refilled with something else ... Hrumph! Because I've never known a gnome to weigh enough to leave a cushion so bereft of comfort!"

Struck with the curiousity his own words stir Relic stands and examines the cushion awaiting for the answer to leap out at him. When that fails, he takes to the cushion with his sickle and empties the contents out onto the floor.

Feeling somewhat guilty for his wanton destruction (whether he finds something of interest or not) he turns his attention to the small book, unbinds the rope and skims through the contents to see if it is the meticulous ledger he is seeking.


----------



## Systole (Nov 15, 2011)

Daylily watches the summoning with interest, and he nods in approval as the eidolon appears.  _"One of the Stonekin, eh?  Well then, hail and well met, Uncle Mountain."  _He laughs and shakes his head._  "Ye know, I never expected tae see such wonders when I left Jirago tae come on walkabout.  Snake Daughters, Dark Children, Speakers of the Sun Wolf ... and now one of the Stonefather's own.  I regret I've little tae offer ye but these drinks, Uncle Mountain.  They taste passing fair, but mind the belching, as they've an after-stink ye cannae believe."

_


----------



## jbear (Nov 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]

I've been looking at the career I had  loosly mapped out for Relic which  would have seen  him go into Mystic Theurge prestige class,and I've decided it's not such a great idea. So after having talked with the judges on the LPF discussion area (Satin Knights principally), it was agreed and confirmed by a second judge that if I so chose, as Relic has not been yet approved  for level 3 I could count the time xp he  has received thus far as being  only level 2 and make significant changes to his build. This included not taken the level in Oracle and going straight Wizard. I was tempted but after some thought I decided I liked the fun a level of Oracle brings to Relic. I'm going to just take levels as a wizard fromhere on out so I came to realise that the Oracle Revelation I had chosen for Relic was terrible considering it was never going to become more powerful. So having to change the build significantly in any case I've decided to take the xp penalty and be counted as though I had only levelled up to lvl 3 from today.

This means my xp total will have dropped somewhat, though I'm pretty sure I'm still lvl 3.  And it also means when you calculate xp you'll have  to take that into consideration,   calculating my days til  now as though Relic was level 2. Sorry for the hassle.

I'm hoping [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] can post an xp correction for me some time soon and then approve Relic for lvl 3   I'm  really sorry for the hassle!

Relic's lost his longsight but his near sight has sharpened considerably,and he's quite a lot quicker off the mark! Handy for a Wizard!

Cheers!


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2011)

OOC: Got it.  I won't be able to update tonight (Tuesdays are my long days) so that should give SK time for a reply. I'll work on the change tomorrow.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2011)

"These marks here... they have been on the bottles for sometime now. They were prepared, long before the gnome got into any trouble. Perhaps he is being set up for something? The halfling states as she looks up at the new rock fellow. 

As she had not seen the fellow halfling perform magic before she looks at him now with a confused look. _'He does not dress as one of the Grey Ones, but has great magical abilities. I will have to look into how halflings of these lands differ from those of the Isles.'
_
She then bows respectfully to the halfling and his servant.


----------



## jbear (Nov 15, 2011)

Relic pauses at the halfling's comment truly surprised.

"Sorry dear, did I hear you say you think that the mark's on the bottles are old? Or are my ears playing tricks on me? Because ..."

Relic takes a deep breath thinking of the ramifications of the information.

"Are you absolutely sure? Because if that is the case, if Lt Rondo did not mark the bottles ... how did Rukelp miss seeing so many marks on the bottles? How, with all the strangeness of an entire years stock being dropped at his doorstep ... which noone saw even  arrive, did this man not even think to check its meaning with a few simple tests first? Why some of the bottles have a fungus floating in them! 

Or perhaps it was Rukelp that marked the bottles himself! Why don't you compare the mark with Rukelp's hand amongst these papers and this book."

With a frown he turns back to the book.









*OOC:*


 Relic's new starting HP's: 3906 

Edit: Ahahahahaha: I mean xp! Doh!


----------



## Systole (Nov 15, 2011)

Daylily takes one of the marked potions, and peers at the material floating within.  He shrugs and puts it back on the table.  _"Looks like the hair off a frog's arse tae me,"_ he says.









*OOC:*


3906 *HP*?  Man that's like a Constitution of 2600 or something!  Awesome!


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Saranna answers the elder man, "I did indeed say just that. I believe that the marks on the bottles are not new and were prepared before hand." She nods and takes up something that she suspects is done in Rukelp's own hand and compares the two. 

(Linguistics if needed 1d20+6=10)

"It would appear that Rukelp did not seem to investigate what stick he was given, not suspecting the old adage, if it is too good to be true, it usually is." The young halfling woman comments.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2011)

The destruction of the chair reveals feathers and cloth that have long been useless scattered on the floor.  Broken tips of feathers shuffle around as Relic searches the chair and finds nothing.  

Looking a second time at the bottles, and comparing it with the notes that Rulkekp had scattered around, Saranna and Relic realize that Ruklep's handwriting differs from the X's and labels. It looks like a third party had label them prior.  After comparing the writings, Relic finally gets down to reading the ledger.

The first few pages are from months ago, each order to a page.  The order is detailed down to the ingredients needed to brew the potions, the name of the client, the address of the client, and the location of the clients.  Recalling some of the names from as current nobles, and 2 names of former Scarlotti members, you can see that Rulkelp was indeed rubbing elbows with some powerful people.

The biggest oddity though is in the back.  3 orders, each detailed about 10 days ago, has notes at the bottom saying how an order was supposed to come soon.  After this, the last page in the book reads as this:

"Meeting with Thames did not lighten mood.  Ship lost at sea. Will have to cancel order."  The date is marked as 5 days ago, which is also the day Rulkelp claims he met his mysterious girl.

[sblock=Relic]
Appraise/Perception: The chair is clearly much older than Rukelp is,  easily as old as Rulkelp's Great Grandfather. 
Linguistics: While the handwriting is different, something about the book rubs you the wrong way.  Perception check please.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 17, 2011)

The mountain Emet heavy foot falls causes Follet and Urdrak to storm inside, swords drawn "Everything alright back..what the?!"  Follet stares up at Emet and says "PLEASE tell me this thing is one of your guy's"

Urdark, on the other hand, looks around at hidden office door and says "What that?"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 17, 2011)

Saranna gives a sigh as the guards bust in. She turns and bows to the two whitecloaks, "Yes, the large," she pauses a minute to pick an appropriate word, "Being, is a companion of my friend here, " she motions to Holphin.

As Urdark seems less concerned with the rock creature and more of the discovered hidden office, she comments, "Part of our investigation." She smiles and says in a friendly manner, "If you would," she motions to the door back outside, "We are in the process of gathering evidence. Might I remind you, we have permission to be here." 

(Diplomacy... 1d20+9=10 Blah. At least 1s are not automatic failures on skill checks.)

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 14 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 17, 2011)

Grumbling to himself and shifting in his chair with great discomfort after having vandalised the cushion after his attack of feverish paranoia, Relic can be heard saying:

"Hrumph ... everything here points to the gnome's story being truthful ... 5 days ago his shipment disappeared or so it says in this ledger. The same day he met the woman ... now I know my brain is somewhat addled ... but didn't Rukelp say that he spent two days searching for new stock before he found this woman? There seems to be a misalignment of the days in the our alchemist's story! And ... there is something about this book that is bugging me ... what is it that sits at the end of my nose, before my eyes ... and yet I fail to see? Hrumph."

Relic peers at the book with exagerated earnest ignoring the commotion outside the room as the guards rush in.


----------



## Systole (Nov 18, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Urdark, on the other hand, looks around at hidden office door and says "What that?"




Daylily looks back and forth between the half-orc and the door in mock surprise.  "What that?  By spirits!  What that!?  Is difficulty to knowing."  He pretends to measure it with his hands.  "Is like a hole, almost one pacing across, so if I am to guessing, maybe is your mother is misplace her--"









*OOC:*


I'm guessing someone will cut Daylily off at this point.  If not, I'm happy to finish the sentence.


----------



## jbear (Nov 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Not by Relic he won't!  Apart from concentrating on something else and being mildly deaf, he finds Daylily's provocation of the authorities amusing, despite the negative consequences that comment is probably going to have.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 19, 2011)

Saranna turns to Daylily and with a stern look, and replies in elven, "Please, stop. It appears that they were not aware of the secret room that I discovered. There is no need to antagonize those who could make this more difficult then it already is." She will bow her head respectfully to the elf.

The halfling then turns back to the two Whitecloaks.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2011)

Emet stares impassively as the Whitecloaks enter.

Holphin pipes up, "Not to worry, sirs, Emet is with me. I asked him to join us while we investigate. It may simply be my own personal suspicion, but there may very well be more individuals watching this place than ourselves and Venza's finest," indicating Urdrak and Follet. 

Casting a furtive glance outside, he adds, "So who is watching the front right now?"


----------



## jbear (Nov 22, 2011)

Unsure that the group will be allowed to continue their investigations as he senses the cafuffle out in the store and unable to make anything more from his reading of the ledger at this stage, he slips the book safely away in his pocket to show his companions at a later time.

He moves to the book shelves to see if any of the texts are directly or indirectly magical in nature, in search for anything that might betray Rukelp as a magic user, or perhaps texts of a darker  nature that might deal with poisons or diseases in particular.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Aww, I wanted to Daylily to finish that sentence.I would have tried to send him to jail...     

Urdrak had started reaching for his sword when Saranna intervened, which gave Follet time to step in front of the half-orc, arms across his front with an obvious attempt to stop an argument or fight from ensuring

In a somewhat angry tone, Follet says to Saranna and Daylily "While you may have permission to be here, I will not allow the obvious provocation your companion was attempting. Remember, sir elf, that you are not the only one who speaks your language. "

Taking a deep breath, he continues, his calm manner returning "I apologize for Urdrak's behavior," Urdark mumbles something in Orcish, that none of you understand, but is obvious he is not sorry " but I would recommend wrapping your investigation now. We did not know about it, and we would also like to conduct our own investigation."

Urdrak, hand still on his sword, glares evilly at Daylily.  Neither Follet or Urdrak seemed to have heard Holphin's question about who was guarding the front.    

[sblock=Relic]
Most of these books are ledgers of old records, however the few that deal with the natural world are more healing in Nature.  There is one book that seems to deal with treating with various types of poisons from the natural world, but none that seem to actually deal with creating poisons.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylily's eyes flick to the half-orc's sword, and he sneers in disdain.  He cracks his knuckles in anticipation and balls his hands into fists, not even bothering to reach for either the huge hammer or the huge axe strapped to his back.  As Follet steps in, the barbarian bristles at the half-elf's tone, and steps forward with clearly a lot to say.

[sblock=ooc]In addition to being completely racist toward half-orcs and having zero respect for Whitecloaks, Daylily doesn't much care for city elves.  Follet's line about speaking Elven is absolutely a trigger for Daylily, and if you thought the line about Urdrak's mother was a provocation, you ain't seen nothing yet, because there's a blistering comeback in the works.

So, anyone who wants to get Daylily out of here better hurry, because otherwise we're about to clear the benches.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Seeing the burly elven barbarian step forward draws a sigh from the halfling who takes it upon herself to step down hard on the elf's foot. She looks up with her blue eyes looking ever so apologetic, "Oh no. I am sorry Daylily," ((Bluff 1d20+8=16, she really isn't... ))

She turns to the half-elf, "Thank you for your consideration in this matter. I will take my friend here outside while the rest finish up. It is best if this matter not escalate, for all of us." She bows to Follet.

She looks to Daylily and points to the door and from someone so small she makes a big impression and says in a stern and angry tone, "*Out*! *Now*! Or I leave you to your fate and we are done with you." She then turns and and glares at the half-orc knowing full well his intent and stomps out of the room.


----------



## Systole (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylily's eyes never leave Follet's, but the barbarian exhales slowly through his nose and he walks outside after Saranna, his knuckles white.  _"Think not tae call upon my fate, Tiny Hunter, for e'en though I've clan and sacred name, my fate is mine own.  And I am nae so sure my fate would have been worse served for delivering a most educational thrashin' to the beef willies, both the beastie and the forsaken.  Ye ken?  Now ye got wee bits o' paper aplenty, so I suggest ye lead on afore I change my mind."_


----------



## jbear (Nov 23, 2011)

Relic wanders out of the concealed office with annoyance splashed across his face, visible for the world to see. He grumbles something as he kneels  back down near the crates, his joints creaking and popping with the effort, to take a  sample of a bottle with contagion, one with poison and one with the unidentified floating scunge and a random bottle unmarked with an X.

Getting back to his feet with the help of his staff and a loud groan, he decides to give an annoyed grandfatherly lecture to the WHitecloaks before leaving the store.

"Yes, I imagine we have cast new light upon the situation finding Rukelp's office. A glaring oversight on your part you will no doubt wished to be hushed. You probably noticed that some of these bottles contain a  very powerful spell called contagion. Not to mention some bear a very advanced and deadly poison. Or perhaps you didn't ... since you failed to even find a poorly concealed door.  You will probably note upon checking Rukelp's office that there is absolutely nothing in there to suggest the man is a caster of any kind, nor any text that describes in any shape or form the concoction of even the mildest of poisons, much less one as insidious as used in these bottles. Which means he could not have made these ghastly concoctions by himself. You will however find several lists of Rukelp's clients, and if you pay attention to the nature of those clients, you will realise his clientbase is made up of the rich and powerful of Vezna. Gentleman, Rukelp, whether guilty or not, did not act alone. One of you needs to inform the Lieutenant immeadiately of the fact that there are far more dangerous people than Rukelp behind this plot. It is clear their targets are Rukelp's clients: the noble class, the wealthy, the ruling class. And if I were to hazard a guess, they may have only just begun. If you don't believe me ... then go ahead and waste more precious time and investigate. It's all in there, if you know where to look. But I have my doubts that you both do. One of you looks like they have strong and swift legs, born for bearing messages of import swiftly to ears in need of warning. Weigh my words, and your conscience carefully. People's lives are in the balance. Farewell, gentlemen. We will go and do what else we can where else we can."



Feeling better for having got that off his chest Relic strides towards the door. Outside he says to his companions:

"We need to make haste to this temple and talk with this aquaintance of yours Daylilly. Which way is it?"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 23, 2011)

She looks to the elf, "Very well then." She says with a charming smile, but her demeanor changes to something deadly serious as she says, "But know should you endanger me with your inability to hold your tongue or temper, I will let whomever wants you, have you. I believe you need to understand that your actions affect others and can suffer for it. I will not speak of this again, the next time, you will be left on your own."

As the others exit Rukelps place the halfling is again smiling and the charming woman that all know.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 24, 2011)

As Holphin and Emet pass through the threshold back outside, there is a bit of a flash--and only the tiny halfling emerges.

"To the temple, then?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Urdrak and Follet say nothing as Relic berates them about doing their jobs.  Urdrak is holding back whatever retort he has, and Follet is holding back Urdrak.  As the rest of you pile out the shop, Follet can be heard ordering Urdrak to do something, and seconds later Urdrak is standing outside, hands folded over his chest, back on guard duty, while Follet can be seen running out toward the direction of the Whitecloak's headquarters.

The trip to the temple takes you to to the slums of Ranocchio district, where people give you curious looks while walking with such an odd group.  Navigating the streets with a familiarity, Daylily heads towards the temple of the Flame Wolf, Hinotheus.  A gray tower sits next to a surprisingly clean plaza. A wolf's head wreathed in flames above oak double doors stares down at you, as though it is watching the plaza with fervor.   The double door that serves as the entrance stands open, inviting you all inside.  

The room is dimly lit by the light of hundreds of orange torches, casting the illusion of being surrounded by the glow of fires.  A stone altar stands in the middle, surrounded by stone benches.  

On one of the stone benches, a man is laying down, sleeping.  While the smell of seared flesh lingers in the hall, the man's skin appears healed.  A priest in robes sits with his back to you, and turns as he hears your footsteps.  Standing up, he says "Newcomers to the temple?  How can I...wait a second.  You." the preist says, standing up, looking questioningly at Daylily. "I remember you."


----------



## jbear (Nov 26, 2011)

Relic nods at the priest as he enters, giving a warm smile and raising his hand in a gesture of salute as he moves towards the altar. Kneeling at the altar he takes out a candle which he lights on one of the burning torches, discretely breaking a lump of wax from the bottom of the candle before placing it with the burning torches. Lowering his head and clasping his hands solemnly, Relic's lips begin to move silently as though whispering a prayer to the Flame Wolf.

[sblock=Relic's silent prayer] Relic is casting Ghost Sound to create a whisper directly inside the sleeping man's ear: "Wake now, trusted friends have arrived. You must tell them of your ordeal with the scorpion woman. They will bring you justice."

He repeats it insistently hoping the man will wake from his slumber and speak with them.

[/sblock]

He remains kneeling in prayer until his companions finish their introductions with the priest or the sleeping man awakes from his sleep.


----------



## Systole (Nov 26, 2011)

_"Aye, Speaker..."_ he begins in Elven.  He catches himself and begins again in Common.  "Yes, Speaker of Sun Wolf.  I am Daylily of Clan Falshenaya.  I was come before to helping for find cubs of Sun Wolf, but spirits tells Elder Little Brother that I was must guard the Snake Daughter.  So he taked away my promise and send me to help the Snake Daughter to finding a house."

He shrugs.  "The reason of spirit for this is strange to me.  But I am hear that Elder Little Brother is return, so your cubs is safe, yes?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2011)

OOC: I will be moving ahead tomorrow evening no one else has anything to add.


----------



## jbear (Nov 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Relic has plenty to say but he really wants to talk to the sleeping man and I felt like letting the others drive the NPC interaction this time and admittedly I like messing around with cantrips


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Entering the temple the halfling with press her hands together and bow in a formal manner. She watches Relic move off to the alter but she remains with the group.

She has to wonder to herself, _'I wonder why we are here?' _She looks back and forth at the odd exchange between the elf and the priest.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2011)

The priest opens his mouth to reply when the sleeping man stirs. He looks on, seeing if the man awakes, but he still seems to be sleeping for now.

Turning back to Daylily the priest continues with "Yes, your old companions were successful, and they have been rewarded because of it.  I was somewhat surprised with _how_ they handled it, but we will leave it at that."

His looks at the other companions before saying "Are these the companions you worked with at that time? I am Marius, the chief cleric here.  How can I assist you?" 

The sleeping man stirs once more, and seems to mumble something about fires before turning over on his side


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION]: Saranna leveled to 3, you can start leveling her up.


----------



## Systole (Dec 1, 2011)

Daylily motions to Relic.  "Elder Storyteller was being there.  And afters that, we haves many adveentoorz together, me and the Elder Storyteller.  To finding the house.  To finding the founting pen.  To rescue the small piece of paper and then to lets the evil spirit-talker live.  Elder Storyteller cans explains."  Daylily pauses, struggling with the words.  "Probably, Elder Storyteller will explains for very long time, even if you are not so interest.  Explaining the things is the great skill of Elder Storyteller."

He nods at Saranna.  "Also, the Tiny Hunter was at the last adveentoorz, and she is much good at finding many arrows.  The other tiny person I know only for small time, but he is friend of Stonefather's kin."

"Now, we are hunt for something about bad drink that maybe the burning man is knowing, for to make safe the very stupid maker of the bad drink.  Personal, I was think the drinks to be not so bad, only having a not nice aftertasting."  He belches lavender, and winces.  "Aiergh! I am much regret the tasting now.  Is like greenfruit when goings down, but is like rotberry when comings up."


----------



## jbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Relic gets back to his feet with a loud groan, his back arching and popping as the bones move back into their rightful place. As he lets his staff go momentarily to grasp his  lower back wincing with pain, it balances for a second before toppling to the ground towards the bench of the sleeping man where it hits the ground with a loud whack.

"Curse me for an old fool! I'm sorry" he says perhaps a little too loudly for such a solemn place as he scurries to regather his fallen staff. He turns to the priest, talking across the room in a raised voice. "Well met, Marius! As Daylilly has  begun to explain,  we have become embroiled in a strange quest and the unravelling of its mystery has brought us to you and your temple. Have you ever heard the name Rulkelp? And if you do know the name, and have met the man, could you perhaps speak to us of your last meeting with him and the nature of your conversation. We hate to pry, but he finds himself in quite the mess."









*OOC:*


 I prefer to  find out a little of what he knows  before we tell him to much of what we know.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 1, 2011)

Holphin stays by Saranna, silently displaying similar sentiment.


----------



## jbear (Dec 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Edit: What I should have said: In case you are unsure why we are in the temple: Rulkelp said that a certain Marius was the go between with the scorpion woman who gave him the poisoned supplies. Also Saranna heard a rumor of that a burnt man was found floating in the water near the docks. This man said something about a scorpion woman and a priest entering the boat where the man was burnt. That man is apparantly now here in this temple.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 1, 2011)

(( A note: If I were to go with my gut reaction to how the comments come across, it would not be nice, but I am not.  That said, it is a busy time of year, and while I knew there had to be a reason I could not recall what. My apologies. I will go back and re-read. ))

The halfling looks to Marius and in an accented common greets the priest, "A pleasure to make your acquaintance. I am Saranna."  She bows her head.

She looks to the man on the bench, "Is the gentleman alright? Perhaps he should have a cot or a bed?"

((Leveling up now... Thanks  ))


----------



## jbear (Dec 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry you are right to chide me. I apologise. My tone was way out of line. It just felt like neither of the halfling PCs were wanting to engage with the scene. I know its a busy time of year. Sorry once again. I'll take a chill pill and be fine


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think we're better off with anything Relic has to say than Holphin, so I'm more than happy to hold off jumping into the discussion until later. Won't be long, I'm sure.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 3, 2011)

*GM:*  To be fair, I should have told Songdragon she leveled a LOOONG time ago.  I did not realize this until I did Time XP at the end of November.  Two new product launches does that.  However, December seems to be calming down, which is a good thing for you guys!     

Maruis's demeanor changes when Rulkelp's name is mentioned.  A flash of anger races across his face before he says "Yes, Rulkelp.  I have heard of his recent arrest.  Makes me sick to my stomach that he was doing something like that.  I threw out all the potions he gave me as soon as I heard, which was a costly error to be sure.  Our last meeting was over a month ago, as our little incident with the Pesh trade become more important than buying potions.  He was his usual happy self, excited to once again be assisting us.  If I had known Rulkelp was selling poisoned drinks, I would have seen to justice myself."  

Saranna's inquiry seems to catch him off guard, but responds with "This young sailor was washed up on shore a week ago, burned so badly it was a miracle he was still alive.  The two who found him brought him here immediately, and I have been treating him ever since. The first few nights he was hallucinating about the fire he got caught in, but he finally was able to sleep somewhat peacefully 2 nights previous.  As for cots or beds, ours are currently in use for other sick patients. "


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 3, 2011)

The halfling watches as the cleric tells the party of what he knows of Rulkelp.

(( Sense Motive 1d20+7=17 ))

"So you believe that he is responsible? It has been said he claims he knew nothing of the poisoned potions. That he had been set up." Saranna adds to gauge the man's reply.


----------



## jbear (Dec 4, 2011)

Relic awaits for the priest to answer Saranna's question studying the man  thoughtfully as he speaks whilst trying to keep his  face free  of scowls. He nods at the mans response not in agreement,  but as an  affirmation that his words have been heard and weighed. Then he speaks.

"Incident with the Fish Trade? I wasn't aware there had  been anincident with the fishing industry..." Relic pauses inviting explanation. Once satisfied the priest has nothing further to offer in way of clarification  he adds:

"Marius, did Rulkelp mention that his shipment had been lost at sea? And that he was having no luck in finding alternative suppliers here in Vezna?"

Again Relic pauses awaiting the priest's reply before continuing.

"I ask, because Rulkelp said that it was you who helped him make contact with a new supplier. And much more recently than a month ago. Very recently in fact. He said you were the go between to a woman. A half-elf with a scorpion charm hung at her neck. Rulkelp claims that this women supplied him with the poisoned stock, which he then distrubuted none the wiser. The woman's name may begin with E ... his memory was .... vague at certain points. If you have any knowledge of this or can affirm that even the slightest bit of it is true we need to know. We are certain Rulkelp can not have done this alone.  Which means the others involved are at this moment walking free. Free and with more murder on their mind. If you have any knowledge of a woman who fits this description, we need to know. It is vital we talk to her. And it is vital we talk to the burnt man."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 6, 2011)

"Responsible or not, guilty or innocent, I will not deal with someone who is under suspicion of something so cowardly as poisoning customers.  IF Rulkelp was set up, I am guessing you will prove it."  Marius states to Saranna's inquiry.

When Relic asks about the fish trade, Marius shakes his head  "What little I do know from the poor soul's nightmares is only what he screams when he wakes up.  It does not seem to be the local fishing trade, but rather a shipment company who is based in the city."

Marius then listens as Relic asks his second question.  A slight eyebrow raise before answering with "I was unaware, as I had to deal with the aftermath of my own problems.  I wish I had known, as I could have lent him some supplies.  Losing a shipment at sea would have cost him immensely." 

It is not until Relic's last question that Marius starts to show some interest in the discussion.  He stares at Relic, his eyes seeming to evaluate the man some time before saying "I see."  He stands up, and goes over to altar, and starts looking for something.

"I will warn you, his mind is still very much effected from the trauma.  I will need your help holding him down if it comes to that." Marius calls from behind the altar

[sblock=Saranna]A small amount of sadness is displayed in Marius's face as he talks about Rulkelp.  As the conversation went on, Marius seemed to realize why you were here.  The slight concern you saw in his eyes as Relic asks to wake the burned man is relived by a sense of duty and justice.  If the real culprit can be caught because of this, he will gladly assist you. [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] 
Diplomacy: You have convinced Marius to wake a traumatized third degree burn patient.  Grats 

Know Local: Rumor has it that a man was found washed up at the docks 2 nights ago,  claiming to have been attacked by a female silver haired elf wearing a  scorpion medallion. She was accompanied by a man in priestly vestments.   After setting the boat aflame, the pair of them went below deck, but  never came back up. The man was last seen at the temple of Hinotheus. And now you are going to soon be hearing the account first hand.  
 [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 6, 2011)

Relic nods his head in agreement wondering what it might mean that Marius should avoid addressing  Rulkelp's mention that he was the contact to the scorpion. He watches the priest retrieve whatever it is he is getting from behind the altar with thoughtful consideration and a good dose of suspicion.

"I am happy to assist however I can. I do hope once we have spoken with  the burnt man you will share your knowledge with us as well."

Already standing near the witness Relic patiently awaits for Marius to approach, however he can't help but let the hand not resting on his staff stray to his belt, where it gently tugs open his pouch of spell components.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 6, 2011)

"I will help where I can." The halfling woman adds and moves to assist.


----------



## Systole (Dec 7, 2011)

Daylily shrugs and nods.  "I ams ready, Speaker."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 8, 2011)

Standing up from the altar, Marius seemes to have found what he was looking for:  a empty goblet.  Speaking quietly in a soft prayer to his god, the glass fills to the brim with clear water (DC 15 Spellcraft check ID's as Create Water).  Kneeling next to the man, Marius attempts to wake him.

It takes some time for the sleeping sailor to finally wake up, but he did so with startling cry of anguish and fear.  He looks around, seeing the unfamiliar faces watching him, and cowers up in a ball, hand around his knees, shivering in fear.  

"Young one, I have water for you..." the sailor shakes his head vigorously saying "Not gonna help no sir. Bad dream, thats this. illusions, trying to make me drink it.  I KNOW WHAT YOU DID!" he shouts, pointing and yelling at someone standing behind Relic.  "FIEND!  AFTER WHAT WE DID! THIS IS OUR REWARD?!  No, this dream, I can prove it. No wood, therefore not at sea, therefore dream.  YOUR LYING DAMMIT AND I CAN PROVE IT! I DON'T KNOW WHOSE SUPPLY!"

A scream of terror, and the sailor begins to weep, saying "Not gonna die not gonna die not gonna" over and over.


----------



## Systole (Dec 8, 2011)

Daylily looks extremely dubious as the man begins shouting about not drinking anything.  "The bad drinks were just to make belching like flowers.  Is much bad taste, but it is not so much for screaming about, I am think."


----------



## jbear (Dec 8, 2011)

Relic kneels at the disturbed and suffering man's side.

"Quiet now, sailor. This is not a dream. You are not going to die. The Fire reached for you but the Wind carried you to the Water before it could snatch your soul. A vengeful thing Fire, it has however managed to steal your beauty but don't let it steal you wits! You escaped the boat and those who found you brought you to this temple where Marius has tended the wounds of your body. Wake from the delusion that has poisoned your mind and we will be your Hammer of Justice and strike down those that did this to you!

But if you want us to help you, we need for you to tell us what happened. From the beginning. Do not fear retribution for your own part. You have been punished enough. Speak with us and let the truth be a balm both for your tortured skin and your ashen soul. Speak to us of your mission, speak to us of the supply, of the poisoned drink, of the lie. Speak to us of the priest and the silver haired woman with the scorpion hung from her neck!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 11, 2011)

The sailor looks up and stares at Relic, with a somewhat glazed look in his eyes "Not gonna die?  This mean lying elf already dead?  Good.  Glad she died.  Crazy girl, that one.  She was all helpful, got us safe passage to Venza.  Then suddenly attacked. Capn throwing up, first mate without head.  Silver haired elf laughing the entire time.   Had 3 scorpions in jars suddenly grow massive.   Companion raising dead to fight against us.  Ship burning all around.  Pair went downstairs, burning flames around.  Minutes later, BOOOM" 

His arms suddenly flew out wide, missing Marius and Relic by mere inches.  "Ship starts to sink. Capn said components highly flammable.  Was thrown off balance.  Ship sinking, fighting all around.  Scorpion's beheading friends.  Poor Gabs, sick as a dog, killed one right before coughing blood everywhere.  Nother explosion, here scorpion girl's laughing.  Tried to get up, but stuck on mast.  Compainion comes back up, smiling happily. 'It done, Master' he says.  Clothes burned, 5 bleeding circles on chest.  Hope he dies.  Laughter stops and says 'Good. Then to Venza!'    Nother BOOM!  Wind whispers Justice against Scorpion Girl.  Must catch Girl. Look at Girl.  See pendant.  Even now she wears it.  LOOK!" He points over at the spot again where he is seeing something no one else is.   "EVEN NOW SHE IS LAUGHING!  CAN YOU NOT HEAR IT?! WHAT DID WE DO TO YOU TO DESERVE THIS?!"

The sailor's small grip on sanity seems to have faded away, as he starts accusing his imaginary friend of all the people she killed in that fight.


----------



## Systole (Dec 12, 2011)

Daylily grips his hammer, and looks at the spot the raving man kept pointing at.  "This is not about bads taste, isn't it?  Is about bads spirit."

With one hand on his hammer and his eyes never leaving the site of the imaginary person, Daylily reaches to the small cage at his belt and unfastens it.  He takes out the multicolored toad, raises it to his mouth, and runs the poor creature over his lavender-scented tongue.  He returns the toad to its cage with the same care.

"Comes, evils spirit," he says, his pupils shrinking to pinpoints.  "Comes, and meetings my hammer."










*OOC:*


Daylily has partaken of his vision toad, and will be hallucinating mildly for a while.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 12, 2011)

Holphin's eyes narrow. Speaking in Elven to Daylily, he whispers, "I suspected we were being watched before. Wouldn't surprise me now." 

He touches Daylily on the outer thigh (strictly for reasons of reach) and peers around with him.









*OOC:*


Cast _Guidance_ on Daylily. Aid Another for Daylily.


----------



## jbear (Dec 12, 2011)

Relic grows restless, his hand gripping his staff tightly as he listens to the account of the slaughter. As the man's sanity slip`s away he tries to drag one more vital  piece of information from him.

"Sailor! What was the name of your ship!?"


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 14, 2011)

The halfling lends a hand to restrain the healing sailor as he rambles on in his strange way of what happened to him.

She watches Daylily and shudders in revulsion, "Many strange customs in this land," she says in a quiet tone.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 14, 2011)

The sailor suddenly stops shouting at Relic's mention of the word 'ship', still looking at something only he can see, and says in a very businesses like tone "We are the sailors of the Fine Mistress, one of the many ships under Thames' Import And Export Extrodianre, Master Cardenas.  We have no problem escorting you and your female friend to Venza.  Please, stay...WHAT ARE YOU...CAPN!  TO ARMS!" 

At this point, the sailor attempts to jump off the stone bench, a bloodthirsty look in his eyes now as he tries to fight off his demons.  

[sblock=Daylily]
As the man's story continues, the focus brought on by licking the vision toad sharpens madly. The fire form the torches start to dance, and blur as they form not individual lights, but a roaring blaze. The sound of a wolf's howling is heard, as the blaze is intensified. Looking around you see not the stone floor from the temple, but the burning ship as the sailor describes it.  You can 'see' the events unfolding.  

In front of you, you can see whom the sailor is pointing at.  An young elven woman, silver hair flowing naturally, smiles down upon the wreckage of the sailor accusing her.  She wears flowing black shadowy garments, as though she could fly away at the thought of it.  A golden necklace warps around her neck.  A taller, leaner man with a silver holy symbol facing his chest stands guard, smashes down on trapped victims.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 14, 2011)

Daylily's grip on the hammer tightens; his knuckles are bone white under the grime.  He strides forward to defend the burned sailor from some shared hallucination.  "Stands away from him, witching woman," he snarls.  He glances around, then focuses back upon empty space.  "I hears yours wolf.  I sees yours fire ... but I am not fool.  This is not Sun Wolf.  This is lie.  You and yours man, you the make of bad spirit.  I come for you."

The barbarian seems like he's about to wreak bloody vengeance on whatever's in front of him ... in a toad-induced-hallucination sense.  Whatever's in front of him in a *non*-toad-induced-hallucination sense might want to get out of the way.

[sblock=ooc]That honestly worked?  Toad licking makes perfect sense to Daylily in this situation, but I was expecting he'd just be whacked out for a while.  Either way, incoming property damages.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 14, 2011)

Familiar with the devastation Daylily's hammer  can wreak and sensing his savagery about to be unleashed Relic hikes up his tattered robe and hot foots it  towards the  door shouting "If you value your bones run like the wind!".

From the safety of the doorway he calls out to Marius.

"I can stop this Marius!  I can put both of them to sleep! But you must tell me what you know of the woman! Why does Rulkelp claim you were a go between??? Speak swiftly man..."

Relic's nimble fingers take a pinch of  sand and a cricket from his component pouch his lips already silently wording the spell he intends to discharge should things get too out of hand.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 15, 2011)

The halfling darts out from before the elven barbarian and moves quickly a good distance behind the priest (15 ft). In a blink of an eye, a rapier is instantly in her hand... ready to act. She crouches down looking about for any other dangers.

(( Perception 1d20+10=16 ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Marius looks angry as Relic accuses him of acting as a go between. However, he continued to struggle with the frenzied sailor. "I have no idea what you are talking about!! If I did meet this woman, I would have done anything in my power to put an end to her! If I did know her, do you really think I would have let this man live?!"

Clearly, it is obvious he is losing a grip on the sailor "If you can stop this man, the by all means STOP HIM!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Systole said:


> That honestly worked?  Toad licking makes perfect sense to Daylily in this situation, but I was expecting he'd just be whacked out for a while.  Either way, incoming property damages.



        *GM:*  I had to think on it for a while, but I knew I could have some fun with it.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 15, 2011)

The halfling quickly moves over to the side of the man, opposite the cleric, and whacks him on the head with the hilt of her rapier.

((Not sure on danage or the like, trying to for subdue with non-lethal... I suppose Saranna needs herself a sap. ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 15, 2011)

"Arenat Saltamontat Dormat!" 

Fine sand falls amongst the frenzied men as a cricket leaps from Relics fingers.

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Sleep so as to catch the sailor and Daylilly without affecting anyone else.  I can't quite imagine where everyone was/is so I'm hoping/assuming this is possible as I dont think anyone really wants Daylilly to freak out in the temple. If its not I'll trust Saranna can take out the sailor and Relic will aim the spell just at Daylily [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Makes sense that Daylily would be close enough to get caught in the same spell, seeing as he'd stepped in to defend.  And I know this is slightly against LPF rules but Daylily upgraded his Will save and I really want to test drive it.   Ssssshhh!


EDIT: Aw, crap.  I forgot about that elfy stuff.  IVV is right.  Let me repost after Holphin's comment.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 16, 2011)

Holphin shakes his head and yawns. "Elves don't sleep quite in that manner, I'm afraid..."

"But perhaps you can help. Daylily may have spotted something. Whether it is a scrying spoor, an invisible spy, or just some toad, I can't be sure. Would you be able to sweep for anything else out of the ordinary in the area?"

He turns to Daylily and adds in Elven, _"The hammer is not the best weapon here, warrior. Strike with your mind. Unmake her illusion, see the truth!"_


----------



## Systole (Dec 16, 2011)

The sleep magic rolls over the barbarian without effect, but he obviously feels something and looks around in confusion.  Then he hears the halfling's words echo from nowhere.  He sways drunkenly: he can _see _the deck of the boat rolling gently on the waves, but his feet can't seem to find their place.  He levels his hammer at the silver-haired woman, and stares at her.  "I cans kill you with my BRAINS!" he shouts.

[sblock]I have no idea what I am doing any more, but I'm laughing my ass off.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 16, 2011)

Seeing his spell have no affect on Daylilly Relic smacks himself on the forehead with his staff.

"He's an elf you fool! Remember that!"

He watches pleasantly surprised as Daylily responds to Holphin's words. He attempts to aid his tactic. 

"Her name Daylilly! If you discover her name you will have defeated the Scorpion Woman! That's how you can kill her with your brain! Remember it begins with E!"

As he is shouting a thought suddenly oocurs to him. 

"Daylilly ... the priest with her... what does he look like? Can you describe  him to me?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2011)

The blow from Saranna to the back of the head staggered the sailor, however he still was raving madly about the girl only Daylily and him could see.  It was  when the sleep spell effected him the sailor fell into a sleep again in Marius' arms, breathing soundly.  Marius lays down the sailor, then points towards the delirious Daylily "I would also appreciate waking him up from his delusion, as that hammer could kill all of us if he tries swinging it around."

[sblock=Daylily]
If the 'witching woman' heard you, she is making no gesture to signify this.  She looks around the burning boat, boredom in her eyes, and says "I am sick of this place already.  No one worthy to kill."  The priest stands up.  The man's clothing has burned away, revealing 5 circles on his chest.  Somthing appeared to be bleeding from each of these circles, but if it is blood or something else you cannot be sure. His black hair has specks of blood in them as he says "It is done.  Besides, do not fear Mistress.  I feel Venza will have a much better supply of test subjects for you. However, we are finished here.  Shall we?" He walked over towards his master, and put a hand on her shoulder.

The master looked over at where the sailor (and Daylily) where, and says "Just as this boat burns, I will have Venza burn!  My plan there is perfect!  And what a fool we have already to dupe.  So, live, and understand that I left you to live. HAHAHA"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic]
There is a certain harshness in Masrius' tone, one that shows he is extremely upset with your accusation.  He is defiantly telling the truth.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 19, 2011)

Relic looks at Marius a rising  flash of embarrassment  flushing his neck and cheeks. He takes in a deep breath as though to say something but nothing comes  out. It seems Relic is for once lost  for words.


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2011)

Daylily sputters in fury. "Not worthing to kill? Not worthing to _kill_!?" He strides forward. "Before, I was kills you for the evil. Now, I am kills you for the _insult_." He reaches out, trying to throw an invisible person to the ground, and stumbles as he touches nothing but air.










*OOC:*


'Not worth killing' is probably in the top ten worst insults anyone could say to a Jiragan.  He's going after the hallucinations with his bare hands now.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 20, 2011)

Holphin watches as Daylily struggles with the unseen assailant. He turns back to the sailor, as the barbarian rages behind him. Quite calmly, he remarks, "No worries, sailor, we are quite safe. He knows his friends from his enemies."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Happy Holidays!*

[sblock=Daylily]Attempts to grab the woman fail as your hands pass through her throat. Once you recover your footing, and spin around to face her again, you can't see either her or the priest.  The flames dance once again, and just as sudden as it started, the boat vanishes. Still heightened by the seeing  toad, you hear a faint howling somewhere close by.[/sblock]

Seeing the attempts at grabbing thin air causes Marius to raise his eye questioningly.  However, his first inclination is to turn to Relic and say in a very angry voice "Now.  To answer you questions.  _No_.  I have no idea who this woman is.  I also did not in anyway lead her to Rulkelp.  Now, do you have anymore questions?"


----------



## Systole (Dec 21, 2011)

Daylily blinks and seems to be slightly more aware, although he's clearly still not fully in touch with reality. Insofar as the elven barbarian seems to be in touch with reality, in any event.

He falls backward and peers at Marius in confusion.  "I was see fire, Father Wolf.  Fire with the man here.  And the elf woman with greys hairs and gold neck.  And the man with five ring on chest.  And I was hear wolf howl.  Fire and wolf howl, Father Wolf."  He trails off, no longer sure of what is vision and what is real.  

"Fire and wolf howl.  There is a thing which is not being right," he says, shaking his head.


----------



## jbear (Dec 21, 2011)

Relic walks back into the temple comfident the danger of violence has passed as Daylilly draws nearer to reality. His attention is however upon  the angry priest.

"Forgive me Marius. You are right to be angry. I mistook your avoidance of the question as an unwitting admission. Still ... I do believe that Rulkelp spoke the truth in  his own way when he said you were the go between with the Scorpion Woman. now, now don't make that face.  What I  mean is, the priest that Daylilly saw in the vision ... if he helps this woman it would have been a simple matter for him to take your appearance and pretend to be you. Which means, at some stage he must have seen you, met you at some point even to be able to imitate you."

He looks at Daylilly as the scraps of information begin to come together and take some semblance of a shape. 

"So yes, I do have one more question. Have you ever met a man with 5 rings tattoed on his chest?"









*OOC:*


 Merry Xmas and happy New Year to everyone. I'm probably going to be offline for a while now. I'll make an effort to check in when and where I can but it will probably sporadic at best til around the 10th of January.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Know:Religion checks     

"No, I have not.  Anyone with such rings are sworn enimies of the church of Hinotheus, and would have been slain on the spot.  I am sure you understand the implications of those rings, yes?"

Daylily's ramble brought a look of confusion to the stern looking Marius.  "You heard the wolf's howling?  Was it coming from the flames? Or from somewhere else?"


----------



## jbear (Dec 27, 2011)

Relic's brow furrows in thought. Things snap into place.

"Ahhh ... now I see. However, it is easy enough for one to keep a tattoo upon the chest hidden. Unless Rulkelp is a liar, and thus guilty of all crimes as accused, someone has disguised themself as you. That means they must have met you at some stage. I wonder if there is something my tired eye's have failed to see in this journal."

Relic takes it out and motions as if to give it to either Saranna or Holphin.

"Perhaps it would be better for a sharp eye to examine this. Perhaps there is a thread in here that can tie these events together and make it clearer as to Rulkelp's part, whether accidental or deliberate."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 27, 2011)

Saranna will take up the offered journal. She looks it over for an clues before delving within the pages.


----------



## Systole (Dec 28, 2011)

Daylily frowns.  "The howl was froms ... near.  Not froms fire, I am think."  He ponders this.  "Maybe was Sun Wolf try to talking to me?  I am very confuse, Speaker.  I think the spirits make vision for a person more smarters than me.  I know from vision that the silver woman and the five rings man are much bad, and much disrespect, but I am not understand the wolf howl."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2011)

[sblock=Relic]
Those loyal to the Plague Lord Xarr normally wear holy symbols of 5 rings.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Saranna]
As you examine the book more closely, you can see what Relic is talking about.  The thread that binds the book together is too new, as though it was replaced very recently.  

Another interesting fact is the last page.  The paper feels too new compared to the rest of the book.  
[/sblock]

Marius' eyes continue to look confused as he continues.  "It could be.  It is known that all gods work in mysterious ways.  If you saw what you are describing, perhaps Hinotheus is granting you a vision to assist you?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 1, 2012)

The halfling woman looks over the book in some detail and comes to the last page and looks over it in some detail. She nods to herself. After several minutes she puts the book within a pouch and looks to Relic, "This book as been rebound recently. The last page, was not original to this book. The paper is too new."


----------



## jbear (Jan 2, 2012)

"Hmmm ... the last page you say ... so we are missing a page, and someone wants something believed that is lacking in truth. I recall that page captured my attention, though I failed to see its hidden falsity."

Relic wracks his brain and calls the page to mind from his formidable memory

"I remember there were 3 orders detailed about 10 days ago accompanied by notes of an expected order. The last page then read of Rulpkelp's meeting with a certain Thames which displeased him as he was told a ship  was lost at sea and so an order had to be cancelled. The date was marked 5 days ago, which is, I believe when Rulkelp claims he met our scorpion woman... I doubt we can do or learn anything more here. I suggest that we make our way to the docks and have a chat with the Shipping Company."

He turns to Marius as he finishes his talk of signs and visions with Daylily. When the talk concludes with a bowing of the head in apology Relic begs forgiveness for what must have seemed a most unfair rudeness:

"We are in a nest of lies and deceipt woven by the Plaguelord Xarr himself it seems. Please forgive me if I tried to cut too sharply through them to make some sense and struck a servant of good and decency most undeserving of such questions. The weight of suspicion still hangs heavy above Rulkelp, but he is not alone if he is involved, and the danger to other innocents at the hand of the scorpion woman and 5 ringed priest of Xarr continues and will continue unless we can chase the thin threads we have unravelled and catch them at their end. Please forgive me Marius, and pray to the Wolf that we find some clue that points us in their direction before more people die."

He offers his hand to the priest to shake before turning to leave the temple to head to the docks in search of Thames at the "Import And Export Extrodianre".


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Saranna moves to stand before the priest and places her hands together at her chest and bows with respect to the man, "Thank you for your help in this matter. I wish you well with the injured man, may his mind return to him."

She then departs with Relic and comments, "As to missing a page, perhaps it was one merely added to implicate Ruekelp. A great deal of effort when into these this matter as well as to cover it up."

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 3, 2012)

"Agreed. Only how does such a message implicate Rulkelp? It seems to give strength to his story about the lost shipment. Perhaps talking to this Thames character will bring the deception into a new light."


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2012)

Daylily nods.  "I am understand now, Speaker.  I will to fights these enemies of Sun Wolf, and making them taste my hammer."  He bows and follows Relic out.

Out in the street he switches back to his native tongue.  _"By the Stonefather's mossy knob!"_ he curses.  _"Let's move along tae where e'er we're going and top some ruddy caps.  I am the fist of the Sun Wolf in this, but 'twould be a great mountain of a lie were I tae say I'm nae looking tae punching some faces with significant malice aforethought of mine own."_

He spits in the gutter.  _"'Nae worth killing,'"_ he sneers.  _"I've ne'er been half so insulted in my life."_


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 5, 2012)

Marius extends his hand and shakes Relic's hand.  "May the flame of the Wolf protect you as you continue your quest.  And may the flames protect you from the horrors you may see." He nods his head at each of Daylily's and Saranna bows, and turns to pick up the glass knocked away in the scuffle, and refills it again with water as the rest of you leave.

The trip to Thames's shop is short.  On the border between the Gulls and the Planks, the shop looks recently rebuilt.  However, the decay of the Planks can be seen and smelt.  A sign with the name "Import and Export Extraordinaire!" hangs crooked above the door, its green sign still fresh.

The drawn curtains and the closed door stand as the only invitation to the office.


----------



## jbear (Jan 5, 2012)

"This is not right! This building looks recently built. The paint of the sign looks still fresh. And yet it rots and decays. This is the work of Xarr. I believe we have found his rotting nest. I fear that it will be difficult to talk to this Thames character. More than likely his body is part of the stench. I suggest we do away with nicities. Daylilly, perhaps you could introduce that door to your hammer? Just give me a moment to prepare in case whatever is inside is unaware that it is dead..."

Relic quickly casts a magical protection upon himself with his wand before loosening the strings of his component pouch and closing in on the door behind Daylily, casting detect magic and then detect poison first upon the door and then towards the building itself. When Daylily is ready to "open" the door, assuming noone in the group objects, he places his hand upon his shoulder lightly and whispers a prayer to the Wind. 

Actions: Cast Mage Armor on myself and then when the group is ready to approach the door, cast Detect Magic on the door and then direct it towards the building to see if there is a a magical aura inside. Then do likewise with Detect Poison. If group agrees to bust our way in: cast Guidance on Daylily for a +1 bonus to his attempt.

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 3) Human Wizard 2/Oracle 1
HP: 24/24
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray; Cause Fear
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 3/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (49/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 6, 2012)

"Agreed, this is untrustworthy. I believe Emet may prove to be of assistance in this particular case, so a moment, if you please..."

Holphin starts the ritual to call Emet back to this plane.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Holphin Halicarnassus
LN Summoner 3

Init +3, Perception +2
HP 23/23
AC 17, Touch 14, FF 14
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +4, +2 vs. fear
BAB +2, CMB -1, CMD 12
Speed 20'

Darkwood Light Crossbow +7 (1d6, 19-20/x2) Range 80'
Cantrips: infinite, Level 1 Spells: 4/4, Summon Monster II: 6/6

Eidolon: Emet

Init +1, Perception +6
HP 29/29
AC 17, Touch 11, FF 16
Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +3
BAB +3, CMB +7, CMD 18 (CMB +9, CMD 20 for Overrun)
Speed 30'
Resist Fire 5

2 claws +7 (1d4+4) and bite +7 (1d6+4)
With Power Attack: 2 claws +6 (1d4+6) and bite +6 (1d6+6)
Single attack: Bite +6 (1d6+9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 6, 2012)

_"This be their nest?"_ Daylily asks, reaching into a pouch and popping a large pinch of reddish leaves into his mouth.  _"Aye, it's the stink of a corpse-fondler's lair, fair right.  Now let's thresh those worth killing apart from those nae worth killing." _ He spits a stream of crimson across the cobblestones.

[sblock=ooc]Daylily is using barbarian chew, which grants a round of lingering rage after rage points are no longer being spent.  Hammer is in hand -- I'll dig up the mini stats later.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

The hafling looks at the structure as they approach...  (( Perception 1d20+10=16 and moving stealthily 1d20+12=13 ))

She looks to Relic and whispers... "Anything we should know?"

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 7, 2012)

Relic takes a deep breath and whispers:


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 7, 2012)

"There may be nothing of a poisonous nature, but for sure there is something magical.  And it seems to be moving around.  Shall we?"

With the appearance of Emet once more, the tension in the group can be felt as Relic makes his final analysis.  Casting one last spell on Daylily, he takes a step back as Daylily prepares to lets loose on the door.  


[sblock=Saranna]
You can hear the faint sound of a commotion behind the door while approaching.  There are at least 3 voices in the room, from what you can hear, but you cannot make out any details.  
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  They do not hear you guys coming.  Daylily needs a DC 10 Strength check to destroy the door


----------



## Systole (Jan 8, 2012)

Daylily grins wickedly.  "Knocks, knocks!" he shouts, swinging his hammer at the door.

As the door swings over, he laughs.  "I am figure out the good side this time!"
 
[sblock=ooc]I have this terrible feeling that the roll is going to be embarrassing.  Daylily is 0 for 1 against doors so far in his career.

EDIT:  Whew, what a relief.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 9[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 8, 2012)

With a blow that shattered the hinges of the door frame, the occupants of the room are startled by the sudden appearance of a elf wielding a giant hammer who just smashed though a door.

The first half-orc looks at the door and says "See?  Boss said there be someone, there be someone!  Now we kill yes?"

The other half-orc picks up his club, and says "Yes, he do nicley"

The third, looks around and stares at Daylily.  He wears a set of nicely made armor, and his massive sword comes to a wickedly sharp point.  Behind him, two mangled remains can be seen, a pool of dried blood forming that looks several days old.  He simply growls as the intruders enter his new sanctuary.

[sblock=Init]
Relic
Thug B
Holphin
Saranna
Emet
Daylily
Thug A
"Boss"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 24/24
Daylily: 44/44
Saranna: 20/20
Holphin: 23/23
Emet: 29/29

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Guidence (Daylily)

Spells Cast:
```
Bad Guys:

```
Thug 1:
Thug 2:
"Boss"
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 8, 2012)

Relic closes his eyes and whispers a prayer. The Wind picks up pushing gently at the group's back and forcing the decaying stench away from them. Their courage swells as a sense that luck is on their side seeps into their consciousness.

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Bless (+1 morale bonus to everyone's attacks and  ST vs fear for 1 minute) [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 3) Human Wizard 2/Oracle 1
HP: 24/24
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor; Bless
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray; Cause Fear
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 2/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (49/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 8, 2012)

The blessed feeling empowers you, and gets you ready to fight these thugs.

The closest thug moves forward, and tries to attack the elf that had appeared so suddenly.  Taking out his club, the thug raises up high and brings it down hard..  However, the thud hit the door instead of the elf, and did little to effect the party.
[sblock=Init]
Relic: Bless
Thug B: Moves Forward and Attacks, but missis
Holphin
Saranna: Delay
Emet
Daylily
Thug A
"Boss"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 24/24
Daylily: 44/44
Saranna: 20/20
Holphin: 23/23
Emet: 29/29

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Guidence (Daylily), Bless (All)

Spells Cast:
```
Bad Guys:

```
Thug 1:
Thug 2:
"Boss"
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Saranna looks on at the crowded doorway with Daylily and some orchish brute going toe to toe. She waits for an opening to act.

(( Hold action... ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* buckler[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 8, 2012)

Daylily laughs wickedly, grabs the half-orc by his tunic, and almost casually throws the thug into the crowd behind him. "Is present for you, Tiny Hunter!" he bellows, stepping inside.


[sblock=Actions]I'm assuming that others will hold for the doorway to clear up a bit and acting now.

Attack: Reposition thug to I19, drawing an AoO (that's assuming Daylily beat his CMD by more than 5, which I think is a safe bet).

Move: Go to H15.

Mr. Thug should be out of AoOs, so feel free to mock him while you cast in his threatened squares. Chop him up, guys.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage, guidance
Rage Remaining: 8[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 9, 2012)

*GM:*  ASSUMPTION: Everyone delays until Daylily's reposition.  If Holphin and Emet would like to do something before, let me know.  I will roll the AoO now, but will have to wait till tomorrow to update the map.      

"OY Get off me!" The thug does not like being handled by Daylily, but suddenly getting thrown off balance took him for quiet a shock.  His blow sails over Daylily's head, and misses entirely.  
[sblock=Init]
Relic: Bless
Thug B: Moves Forward and Attacks, but missis;  Is repositioned to I19. AoO on Daylily
Holphin
Saranna: Delay
Emet
Daylily -Repositions, Drawing AoO.  Moves to H-15
Thug A
"Boss"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 24/24
Daylily: 44/44
Saranna: 20/20
Holphin: 23/23
Emet: 29/29

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Guidence (Daylily), Bless (All)

Spells Cast:
```
Bad Guys:

```
Thug 1:
Thug 2:
"Boss"
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 9, 2012)

The halfling is on the new foe as soon as her elven companion moves the orc into a striking position. She moves a few steps and being opposite one of her companions uses the distraction to strike out with her small blade up into the orc's sensitive areas...

((Move to H-19, quick draw weapon, and attack the now flanked opponent 1d20+9=22 and if hit 1d4+2d6=12 damage ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 10, 2012)

"I'll be with you in a moment," whispers Holphin to his plutonic companion. He holds his ground, peers through the door, and starts casting a spell. 

Emet, in the meantime, joins Daylily inside (at I15) ready to strike whoever approaches.

[sblock=Actions]
Holphin casts _Enlarge Person_ on Emet.
Emet moves and readies a bite attack against the first enemy in range. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Holphin Halicarnassus
LN Summoner 3

Init +3, Perception +2
HP 23/23
AC 17, Touch 14, FF 14
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +4, +2 vs. fear
BAB +2, CMB -1, CMD 12
Speed 20'

Darkwood Light Crossbow +7 (1d6, 19-20/x2) Range 80'
Cantrips: infinite, Level 1 Spells: 4/4, Summon Monster II: 6/6

Eidolon: Emet

Init +1, Perception +6
HP 29/29
AC 17, Touch 11, FF 16
Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +3
BAB +3, CMB +7, CMD 18 (CMB +9, CMD 20 for Overrun)
Speed 30'
Resist Fire 5

2 claws +7 (1d4+4) and bite +7 (1d6+4)
With Power Attack: 2 claws +6 (1d4+6) and bite +6 (1d6+6)
Single attack: Bite +6 (1d6+9)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 10, 2012)

The giant that is Emet seems to only get bigger as he moves forward, while Holphin channels more power into Emet.  

Saranna is able to get behind the first thug, and is able to get a wound most grievous.  However, the Thug growls in anger as the halfling removes the rapier, club ready to strike back.  

The other two in the room finally have a chance to move.  The thug moves forward, hoping to smack down the elf that moved forward.  A loud THUNK is heard as the Thug hits Daylily across the head.  

The heavily armored half orc takes one look at the elf in front of him, and roars in sudden fury.  Charging forward, matching only a speed Daylily can, he raises the curved sword high, swinging down hard with both hands, and cuts a gaping wound across the elf's chest.  

END OF ROUND 1. Relic to start off round 2.

[sblock=Init]
Round 1
Relic: Bless
Thug B: Moves Forward and Attacks, but missis;  Is repositioned to I19. AoO on Daylily misses
Holphin: Cast enlarge person 
Emet - Moves to I-15, Ready Attack (Attacks "Boss" as he moves forward)
Daylily - Repositions, Drawing AoO.  Moves to H-15
Saranna: 5' Step and backstab for 12
Thug A - Moves Forward to Attack Daylily, Hits for 9
"Boss" - Moves forward to Attack Daylily, Hits for 22

Round 2
Relic: 
Thug B: 
Holphin
Saranna: 
Emet
Daylily 
Thug A
"Boss"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 24/24
Daylily: 13/44
Saranna: 20/20
Holphin: 23/23
Emet: 29/29

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Guidence (Daylily), Bless (All), Rage (Daylily, Boss)

Spells Cast: Enlarge person (Holphin-> Emet), Bless
```
Bad Guys:

```
Thug 1: 12 damage
Thug 2: 00 damage
"Boss":  00 damage,  Rage
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Wierd ... I posted my turn last night ... it seems to have disappeared completely ...

With Daylilly about to die if he gets hit again by that insane damage it might be time to talk tactics. 

[MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION] Would you like me to delay Relic until after you have had another shot at taking down the Thug with CAdv? 

Or should I just make the most of the fact he's out of OA's at the moment and go in to help Daylilly? I'm guessing that with such massive damage Boss must be high level and so I really don't think Sleep will affect him.

Thoughts? [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=Tactics Talk] Yes the flanking would help Saranna, otherwise she will only do 1d4 dmg. At the same time, do what you think Relic would do. He just saw his big barbarian friend take a very nasty hit.

Yeah, the +15 damage is concerning. Trying to figure out where all that came from too, that seems a little insane at our level.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=Tactics] @jbear First off, move away from the thug, because he's about to have a turn and start AoOing again. (EDIT: Unless you want to flank bait for Saranna. You can cast safely on your turn.)

Your best bet is probably Murderous Command on the boss, especially seeing as you have first-hand knowledge of how well that works on barbarians -- he's probably rocking a +3 or +4 Will save, and maybe less if he dumpstatted Wis, which is likely given his 18 Str. The boss is at least level 4 if he's power attacking with +15 damage (unless that's a +3 weapon), and may be higher than that, so sleep is iffy.

Daylily will be knocking down the boss next round (unless the boss fails his save and starts murdering his teammates). If you're melee, you may want to be in range for an AoO when he stands.

@Songdragon - 18 base strength + 4 rage strength = 22 Str for +6 damage. 2H weapon is 1.5 x strength bonus = +9 damage. Power attack is +6 damage at BAB of 4 or higher, with 2H weapon. Total of +15.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=Tactics Talk]Wow... as I said... insane! 

Question... I am not sure the size of Emet, but if he was medium and went to large with an enlarge person spell, would he not have had an AoO of the thugA that moved up beside him? Does nto effect anything really... but hey an extra few points on the "help", might help!  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 10, 2012)

Enlarge person is a round cast, so he has yet to reach full size.  Also, Emet had not resolved the AoO against the "boss", which I will roll after class.

EDIT: Besides, I have absolute faith no PC character will die.


----------



## jbear (Jan 11, 2012)

[sblock=Hehehe]
a faith I'd love to share but don't quite right at the moment.

I'd love to do Murderous Command but the DC is low. DC 13 instead of DC 15 if I move in and hit him with Colour Spray. And that would leave Saranna with only Holphin to flank with which he may not want  to do. 

If I delay it seems the thug is going to avenge the stab he has received. Hopefully Saranna can hit him   again and kill him leaving Relic free again to cast with no OA's. But it all depends on the dice ...

last thoughts of input? Then Relic will act.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 11, 2012)

Emet strikes at the boss as he approaches. 

Holphin finishes his spell, and the mountain that is Emet grows even larger. His first action is to pummel the boss with all the fury he can muster. In the meantime, Holphin approaches to the doorway and casts _Grease_ on the boss's weapon.

[sblock=Actions]
Holphin finishes casting, and casts _Grease_ (DC 15). Emet full attacks with Power Attack. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Holphin Halicarnassus
LN Summoner 3

Init +3, Perception +2
HP 23/23
AC 17, Touch 14, FF 14
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +4, +2 vs. fear
BAB +2, CMB -1, CMD 12
Speed 20'

Darkwood Light Crossbow +7 (1d6, 19-20/x2) Range 80'
Cantrips: infinite, Level 1 Spells: 3/4, Summon Monster II: 6/6

Eidolon: Emet

Enlarged

Init +1, Perception +6
HP 29/29
AC 15, Touch 9, FF 15
Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +3
BAB +3, CMB +9, CMD 20 (CMB +11, CMD 22 for Overrun)
Speed 30'
Resist Fire 5
10' Reach, 10' facing

Large Size
Str 21 (+5), Dex 11 (0)

2 claws +7 (1d6+5) and bite +7 (1d8+5)
With Power Attack: 2 claws +6 (1d6+7) and bite +6 (1d8+7)
Single attack: Bite +6 (1d8+10)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 11, 2012)

Relic though desperate to race in and aid Daylilly, hangs back a fraction of a sentence to distract the thug long enough for Saranna to finish him off. 

ooc: Relic will Delay until after Saranna attacks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 11, 2012)

The thug tries to retaliate against the halfling for the painful backstab, but only succeeds in tripping over himself.

The most dangerous half orc raises his weapon high to counter attack, when suddenly a shot of grease washes over the weapon.  Unable to hold onto it, it falls to the floor with a resounding clang.

The half orc raises his head up long enough to meet Emet's left and right, but is knocked around to the side enough to dodge Emet's bite attack

[sblock=Init]
Round 2

Thug B: Attacks Saranna, but misses.  
Holphin - Grease on Boss's Weapon.
Saranna:  Hits for 5, falls unconscious. 
Relic: -Delay
Emet - Hits boss for 20
Daylily 
Thug A
"Boss" - is suddenly without a weapon?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 24/24
Daylily: 13/44
Saranna: 20/20
Holphin: 23/23
Emet: 29/29

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Guidence (Daylily), Bless (All), Rage (Daylily, Boss), Enlarged Person(Emet)

Spells Cast: Enlarge person, Bless, Grease
```
Bad Guys:

```
Thug 1: 17 damage, bleeding out. 
Thug 2: 00 damage
"Boss":  20 damage,  Rage
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 11, 2012)

The sly smile comes across the halfling rogue's face as the foe slips up to attempt some sort of revenge upon her. She takes him on as Relic remains in position and strikes out with her small blade.

(( Attack 1d20+10=19 for 1d4+2d6=5 if hit ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* bless, flank ThugB
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 11, 2012)

The thug smiles evilly at the halfling as Saranna attempts to finish the job. His club raised high, poised for his next attack.  

With Saranna's withdrawal of the blade, the body hits the floor, bleeding out preciously.


----------



## Systole (Jan 11, 2012)

Daylily laughs, spitting blood.  "Nots bad for the green one."  Then with surprising speed, the barbarian spins, catching the second thug unawares, and his hammer pulverizes the half-orc's face.  The elf turns turns back to the remaining enemy.  He gestures at the fallen weapon.  "Picking it up.  I am dares you."


[sblock=Actions]Attack Thug A.  Assuming he drops, step to I14.  Otherwise no move.

If the boss does something to draw an AoO (like picking up his weapon) Daylily will use his Knockdown rage ability.  Trip & 6 damage at +10 CMB (including Bless).  Knockdown does not draw an AoO.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 5/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 13/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage, guidance
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 11, 2012)

[sblock=Actions] By my calculation that drops him (assuming he has same hps as other thug) So based on Daylily moving to I14

Move to I15 and Color Spray DC15 (Will) in a triangular cone so only Boss is affected. Disarmed? Not taking any risks.
[/sblock]

"Expertly done young lady!" 

As the body of the thug hits the floor at Sarana's feet Relic rustles into the warehouse with knees creaking furiously, fumbling inside his component pouch to draw out a tightly wrapped leaf. He tosses it towards the disarmed half orc beserker sending brightly colored powders into the air which engulf him in a rainbow of dazzling colours. It takes a moment for the colours to fade before anyone can see if the spell has had any effect or not.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 11, 2012)

Blinded and stunned by the vivid  display of color, the half Orc simply stares into space eyes unfocused. 

End round 2

[sblock=Init]
Round 2

Thug B: Attacks Saranna, but misses.  
Holphin - Grease on Boss's Weapon.
Saranna:  Hits Thug B for 5, Thug B falls unconscious. 
Relic: -Color Spray
Emet - Hits boss for 20
Daylily Hits Thug A for 22
Thug A-Bleeding out
"Boss" - is suddenly without a weapon? oh, and stunned and blinded 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 24/24
Daylily: 13/44
Saranna: 20/20
Holphin: 23/23
Emet: 29/29

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Guidence (Daylily), Bless (All), Rage (Daylily, Boss), Enlarged Person(Emet)

Spells Cast: Enlarge person, Bless, Grease
```
Bad Guys:

```
Thug 1: 17 damage, bleeding out. 
Thug 2: 22 damage, bleeding out
"Boss":  20 damage,  Rage, disarmed, blinded, stunned.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 12, 2012)

"You are defeated beserker. You have fought bravely. It is no dishonour to surrender. I promise once you have told us what we need to know, Daylilly will send you on your way with a painless and clean death. Nod if you agree."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 12, 2012)

The half orc's eyes, still hazed a little bit, roll towards the direction where Relic's voice is conning from. The silent indication from his eyes says nothing, and no movement from his head is visible. He simply is staring in the direction of Relic.


----------



## Systole (Jan 12, 2012)

Daylily shakes his head, snickering.  _"By  the black saggy bits of the Hunter in the Darkness!.  That's the fourth  time ye've bested me, Elder Storyteller.  If I were nae so staggeringly  handsome, I'd be like tae have some sort of inferiority complex."_  He snorts.  _"Ah, well.  'Twere a decent enough fight."_  Without further ado, he brings his hammer down on the semi-conscious half-orc.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 5/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 13/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 12, 2012)

Relic wonders at the meaning of the barbarian's movement, for a nod it was not.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2012)

[sblock= Relic]
The guy never saw it coming.  Or heard what you said.  
[/sblock]

The massive hammer strike knocks the half orc to the floor, where he does not move again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anyone still up?


----------



## jbear (Jan 13, 2012)

Relic walks away from the carnage towards the bodies of the other corpses: "I'm not sure we gave him much of a chance to nod, but never mind. Perhaps the dead will tell us what we need to know."

When he reaches them he studies them and searches for clues as to their identity and how recently they might have died and in what manner. Once finished he casts Detect magic and attempts to establish where the magic was coming from that he detected from outside. 

Once located he gives the place a jolly good looking over, as mush as his rheumy eyes will permit, hoping to find some clue that links what he sees to the scorpion woman, hoping that they had not just killed the trail dead.

OOC: I think that is everyone dead.


----------



## Systole (Jan 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, Daylily doesn't do prisoners.  Sorry.  You could try bandaging some of the guys that are bleeding out.

Daylily will hand his CLW wand over to Relic for the time being.[/sblock]


Daylily exhales sharply, catching his breath, and inspects the massive wound on his chest.  _"Wellae, this does sting a mite,"_ he says, as if he were looking at a paper cut rather than a near-mortal wound.  He pulls a crooked length of wood from his belt.  _"Ay, Elder Storyteller -- I traded a great stack of yellow metal for this healing branch but I've nae the slightest inkling of how tae work its magics."_  He thinks on this a moment, and then says darkly, _"Unless it's nae a magic branch at all and just an ordinary branch.  In which case I'll needs must pay another visit to the fat merchant what traded it tae me.  In any event, would ye care tae do the honors?"_


----------



## jbear (Jan 13, 2012)

Relic uses the wand to cure his friend as many times as necessary.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 14, 2012)

As the party recovers from the quick but brutal combat, Relic sets to work.  He determines at once that the magic was coming from the breastplate the leader of this party was wearing.  The rest of the equipment except the thugs clubs are still in excellent condition.  A potion of a clear blue liquid is found on each a thug, and a bottle of a greenish yellow is found on the leader.  A scroll wrapped up tightly, soaked in blood, is also found on the leader's body. After it is carefully examined, it is opened cautiously.

After the bodies are investigated, Relic tries to make a guess at how long the bodies have been dead (Heal Check for any who attempt). He then returns to Daylily in an attempt to heal him.  


[sblock=Loot]
"Boss" Fight

```
MWK Scale Mail x2
Breatplate +1
Great Club x2
MWK Falchion    
Potion: Shield of Faith +3    
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  See? I knew no one was going to die. 
I have updated the first page with the above loot list, and the XP received (300 each)
Anyone else want to do anything?

 @jbear  if you wish to use the potions instead of the wand let me know.
     

[sblock=Letter]
_Thanks to that fool of a captain, we know now who runs the Import business.  See to it that he is relieved of duty. Once done, send Cardenas back via sewer, as I need him. Even though that worthless gnome is out of the way, I still need more time to finish preparations. 

As always, burn away any evidence.

_A scorpion, it's tail twisted in the shape of a cursive E, is the signature at the end.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wand taps are 15g apiece.  Potions are 50g.  Daylily will take the wand taps.


----------



## jbear (Jan 14, 2012)

Relic taps Daylily thrice gently with the wand, staring intently as the flesh begins to knit and seal. "How does that feel? Do you need more?"

OOC: I'm just ging to assume Relic can't gather how long the bodies have been dead. His Heal skill is -1

"Hmmm ... still looking fatal ... perhaps a blessing a blessing from the Wind ..." Relic places his hand upon the wound and whispers a prayer. The old man looks critcally at the gash as the trickle of bood slows, the skin knit and scab further but not completely. "Another tap?" he asks waving his wand towards his chest. 

ooc: Relic uses one of his oracle spells to cast CLW on Daylily: If Daylily prefers more healing then Relic obliges and retuns the wand to him. I'd say just roll it yourself if you do. 

Now that that is sorted I should read you what the scroll says. He reads it aloud and comments: "This place is rather empty for a warehouse, don't you think? No boxes, no crates ... And why is the wood rotting out? I wonder if there is some entrance to the sewers from this building. If not perhaps we need to find out where the closest one to here is." He tucks the note into his scroll case to show to the White Cloaks at some later date.  

 Relic moves towards the walls to see if he can make sense of why the place is rotting. Another part of his mind is recalling what he knows of the city layout, in particular the sewer system and a possible entrance in this area.


[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 3) Human Wizard 2/Oracle 1
HP: 24/24
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray:USED; Cause Fear
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 1/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (49/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 16, 2012)

Daylily beams at the healing power of the wand. _"Hah! Ye've a bunch of fools in this city, aye? Fat merchants who'll trade away something as worthful as this magic for nae more than a few handfuls of that yellow metal what's good for nae more than sling bullets. I'll take a few more taps though. The beastie did give me a fair strike."_

As Relic mentions sewers, Daylily rolls his eyes. _"Oh, for joy,"_ the barbarian says. _"Down in tae the holes you civilized folk fill with your back-soil? Ye know, this whole difficulty could've been circumvented had ye civilized folk the common sense to fill your holes in with dirt after you're done crapping in them."_


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 17, 2012)

The halfling cleans her blade and sheathes it and will have a look over the bodies... ((heal 1d20+2=4, and is clueless ))

She considers the note and where the nearest sewer entrance might be as well as how the might get to where they are going via those passages... ((Knowledge (local) 1d20+10=28 ))


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 19, 2012)

The two bodies are mangled beyond recognition, and no one can get an idea on how long they have been dead.  


[sblock=Relic]
Geography: As Daylily put so kindly, the waste water that Venza uses on a daily basis forms an elaborate set of tunnels under the city.  A haven for thugs and criminals, navigating them is only possible if  one has an idea where to go.  Maybe the criminals and thugs had to leave  a marker somehow?

Local/Dungenoering: You realize that the rotting wood has to be from years of exposure to an open sewer somewhere nearby.  However, you do know the next closest is not far from here, about a 5 minute walk.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=Saranna]
Local: You remember hearing a rumor about Sweepers down in the sewers whos job is to keep the sewers as clean as best as they can.  While no one has ever seen one, no one has ever returned to say what they look like either.  You also realize, along with Relic, that the building is built on an old sewer entrance.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 19, 2012)

"The wood here rots from the exposure to a sewer, an open  sewer somewhere nearby. It must flow out into the sea. Perhaps underneath this place there  is  an  entrance. I can barely see from one side of the room to the other. Perhaps one of you youngins can track down this entrance. 

If  we can get in I'd say the route to their hideaway will be marked. The sewer system below Vezna is very complex. Too complex for thickskulled thugs to find their way around easily. What that mark may be ... hopefully something glaringly obvious."

[sblock=ooc] Relic then wanders around the warehouse one last time to make sure they aren't overlooking anything. He pays particular attention to the rack, the table and the shelves. He'll then go to the cracked areas of the floors and cast light to help his companions see if they can spot the sewer opening below. He will also check the mangled bodies more thoroughly to ensure they aren't overlooking any clues or evidence. Roll any perception checks necessary,  though Relic is unlikely to spot anything that requires a check. Maybe someone with sharper eyes wants  to accompany him and double check? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 19, 2012)

_"Underneath here, ye reck?"_ The barbarian shrugs. _"Simple enough tae check, then.  Anyway, I've been meaning tae give this bitty a whirl,"_ he says, slinging his hammer and taking out his two-handed axe. He scans the floor for a likely starting point and then, without further ado, begins chopping the planks into splinters.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 38/38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 44/44
CMB: +9 CMD: 21
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2012)

With Daylily getting to work right away, the smell of the sewer wafts up into his nose. Serving as a confirmation of sorts of the location of the old sewer entrance, he brings his sharp axe up and starts swinging.

 As the sound of the THUNK THUNK THUNK of the axe grows ever more insistent, and the rotting floor starts falling down, you can hear a small splash of water.

After working for about 10 minutes, everyone can see the circular hole, wide enough for even the (normally sized) Emet to fit in, that serves as the old sewer entrance.  The wood that covered it has long since rotted away.

It is about 15' drop into the sewers below, but you cannot see how deep the water is with all the filth of the sewers mixing with the obvious exit into the sea, and the wood that was once a part of the warehouses' floor.


----------



## jbear (Jan 22, 2012)

Relic peers down at the hole covering his mouth with a cloth:
"Charming" he mutters. "Who wants to float down first?"

Relic will cast Feather Fall on each person that wishes to float down, though he will suggest that one person float down first by themselves in order to gauge the depth of the unpleasantries. He will then cast it upon himself  as he jumps down.

ooc: Relic sees nothing of interest in the other areas I mention on the map?


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Saranna eyes the filth below and with a casual shrug, "I shall proceed first then." Before going down, she will reach within a pouch and tosses a small lit stone into the air where it begins to twirl around.

She then jumps down... with the feather fall spell she floats down, weapon in hand.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 22, 2012)

jbear said:


> ooc: Relic sees nothing of interest in the other areas I mention on the map?



        *GM:*   The bodies are stripped naked, covered in cuts and slashes.  The table has nothing on it, and the shelves have no books on them, only pens and ink.  Nothing of value.  I thought I posted it in the previous update, but it seems not to have took the edit. My apologies     

As Saranna drops down into the water, she floats in the pool of filth, her feet unable to reach the bottom.  Swimming a little bit forward, she finally feels the bottom of the sewer, and about 10' forward of the whole she stands only ankle deep in the pool of filth.

Even the tall Daylily barley keeps his head above the water.  The depth of the water at first is about 5' , but quickly inclines to only be about 6" deep.


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2012)

Daylily disdains the offer of a Feather Fall spell before he jumps down.  He wades forward, dripping sewage, his hammer in hand.  _"Ach, is nae so bad, really.  If ye've ever had cause to hunt filthworms, it's a far worse stench, believe you me.  This is is nae more than crap."_









*OOC:*


Daylily is actually fairly short for an elf -- only 5'6" or 5'8".  I think Relic is the tallest in the party.

Wherever we're going, he'll take point.


----------



## jbear (Jan 23, 2012)

After Holphin and his giant friend get down to the bottom Relic follows suit. 

"I guess we walk straight til we reach an intersection and then search for some kind of mark to lead us the right way. Does anyone have anyhing to light the way?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

(( FYI... the small stone that Saranna tossed into the air about her head is an ioun torch... ))

After looking down at herself the halfling shudders just a little. She answers the mage, "All good here with the light."


----------



## jbear (Jan 23, 2012)

Relic blinks his rheumy eyes. 

"Oh, of course it is. What a stupid old goat I am. Daylilly, you seem to have some experience with the underbelly of Vezna, if I have understood anything of your former life as a rat hunter and your familiarity with the smell of filthy worms. Would you lead the way?"


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2012)

_"Former, what?  Nay, Elder.  I've still got the way of hunting rats.  Living among all these civilized folk wouldn't be half so tolerable were it not for all these little wee beasties tae snack on.  I daresay I keep myself in quite good practice as a rat hunter."_

He peers into the darkness.  _"Thisaway, ye reck?"_ he asks, and sets off carefully down the tunnel.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 24, 2012)

*GM:*  I assumed the following order at the beginning of the trip.  If you would like it changed, let me know:
Emet|5'|Holphin|Relic|Saranna|10'|Daylilly
     

As the party starts up the sewer, the light flickering off the walls, illuminating the cracks on the wall.  While at first you can only manage going single file up the incline, you can see it starting to get wider as an intersection appears ahead.  Daylily's eyesight, enhanced by the torch floating around Saranna's head, allows him to see that the intersection splits into into a cross road, with directions headed in every direction.


[sblock=Saranna]
You notice that some of these cracks on the wall are not actual cracks, but more like crude arrows, pointing forward.  As you keep an eye out for them, you notice  that as you approach the crossroads, one of these of the left wall, pointing upwards.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Perceptions]
Holphin: +2 Emet: +6 Saranna:+10 Relic: +3 Daylily: +8 (1d20+2=3, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+10=24, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+8=10) [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

The halfing woman motions to the others... And whispers... "I think these..." she motions to the crude arrows... "Are signs of direction. This one points upwards."

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 26, 2012)

Relic strains his eyesight at the wall where Saranna is pointing.

"I'm going to have to trust you on this one, dear. Upwards you say? Can you send that light up towards the ceiling and  see if you can make out any signs of a way up?   Perhaps the place we are looking for is above us."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 26, 2012)

"Sorry, but I cannot." Saranna replies, "The Grey Ones explained to me that it was a depleted ioun stone, it merely floats about my head giving of light from a spell that was cast upon it."

She looks to Dayliliy, "Perhaps I could have a boost up to have a better look?"


----------



## jbear (Jan 26, 2012)

"Hrmph ... I see ... or perhaps you could climb up onto the head of Holphin's sizeable friend here"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2012)

*GM:*  I will be mostly unavailable this weekend, due to a slightly emergency.  I will try to update as I can.


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2012)

_"Aye, sure I can do that for ye, Tiny Hunter.  Would ye prefer the hand or will ye been needin' an extension along the lines of a hammer shaft?"_


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

The halfling bows her thanks to the elf, "Thank you, a few hands to help and I should be good climbing between yourself and Emet, if he is agreeable."

She climbs up to the height of the two companions and looks around for any more clues to where the "up" sign points.

((Climb 1d20+6=10 Perception 1d20+10=12))


----------



## jbear (Jan 29, 2012)

As the light disappears up towards the ceiling of the sewer, Relic looks around himself quite confused. 

"Stumble on my beard! I ... I think I can  see in the dark!"

He rubs at his eyes vigorously and attempts to refocus his eyes as if willing the clarity of the interior of the dark tunnel to fade away. The images however don't vanish, however in the mix of light and shadow cast by Saranna's head stone Relic can't be sure of what he is seeing or what is going on with his eyesight.

He peers up into the gloom where the arrow points straining to see what the halfling might have found if anything at all.









*OOC:*


 Relic is yet to discover the benefits of his curse, so this is his first inkling here in this poorly lit sewer pipe


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2012)

Once Saranna climbs onto the top of the massive Emet, and with Relic's improved sight, the two of them look over the ceiling at the top.  Initial glances do not reveal any obvious cracks that either Relic or Saranna see.


        *GM:*  Do you want to spend time to take 20?


----------



## jbear (Jan 30, 2012)

"I wonder if the arrow upwards is in fact an arrow straight ahead ... how about you keep looking up there Saranna and I'll look down around the bottom of the wall... surely there has to be something around here to give us a clue. If those thick lugs could find it, I'm sure we can find it as well..."

Relic searches the lower part of the wall marked with the arrow 'up' exhaustively.









*OOC:*


 Relic will take 20 to search the lower part of the wall just in case the arrow means go straight and not up. I'd say it's a safe bet to assume Saranna will want to do the same especially if the old git is refusing to budge, poking around at the wall.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 30, 2012)

"Nothing obvious... but there has to be something." the halflings takes her time to look over the area...

(( Take 20... Perception 30 ))


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2012)

While Saranna starts going over every inch of the ceiling, she tries to look for something off.  A rock that does not look quite right, a crack that seems too deep.  After a good long while, she concludes that there is nothing on the ceiling.  

Relic, while searching the walls, finds something odd.  While on the left hand wall where Saranna first noticed the arrow pointing up, on the right hand wall of the east intersection there is an arrow pointing west.  

        *GM:*  I will get a map up tomorrow to explain in better detail, if you need it.


----------



## jbear (Feb 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I think a map/drawing would help. At the moment  I'm thinking we need to turn  left.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, the last two weeks have been Interesting Times for me. I'm back and able to contribute again.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2012)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks, the last two weeks have been Interesting Times for me. I'm back and able to contribute again.




        *GM:*  Welcome back.  I know the feeling of it being crazy. I attached the (extremely simple) diagram.


----------



## Systole (Feb 2, 2012)

_"This is some sort o' code, is it?"_ Daylily asks.  _"Seems more than passing strange there's two arrows aimed in cross directions."_

He examines the other corners for signs of arrows.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 2, 2012)

"Code hmmm." (( Linguistics 1d20+7=23 ))


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2012)

Holphin turns to Saranna as Emet holds her steadily aloft. "Code? Arrow directions can have alternate meanings, depending on culture..."

Despite Emet's near-immobility, it does not stop him from contemplating his position among the stones.


----------



## jbear (Feb 3, 2012)

"Well these arrows are clearly drawn by thugs. They are less than clear. I would say we have to turn left. Anyone else like to hazard a guess?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2012)

*GM:*  Daylily levels to level 4 at 6010 xp with Time XP.  I will be updating the front page with the actual numbers soon, but [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] you can start leveling up Daylily      

Holphin and Saranna look at the different shapes the cracks took, and figure out the arrows represent.  Some hunters use carvings on a tree to point the way to a place of some significance.  However, who drew these clearly was not thinking, and instead of drawing the arrow on the west wall, showing the direaction as down the left hand passageway, instead drew it pointing upwards towards (as Saranna clearly found) nothing but the sky.  You wonder how often thugs have gotten lost in these caverns by instead going forward, or stumbling around blindly in the dark.  

Emt, as though to confirm Holphin and Saranna's confirmation,  points to the left hand passageway after some time thinking on direction.


----------



## jbear (Feb 5, 2012)

Relic nods and falls in behind his companions as they head off down the left tunnel.


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2012)

Daylily shakes his head.  _"Fools.  Poor markings like that can get a wanderer killed."_  He grins.  _"Well, let's get them killed for entirely different reasons, aye?"_

He proceeds down the tunnel.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 7, 2012)

As you start down the new direction, everyone's senses are on pins and needles.  Not knowing what is around the corner, eyes peeled for any sort of creature that comes your way. However, as time goes by, you get a strange feeling that your being watched by...something.

        *GM:*  Everyone is entailed to one more skill check.  It can be of Perception(DC 15), or Know(Dungeonerring)(DC 13), or Surivial (DC 15) to avoid the creature.  Or you could attack it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 7, 2012)

Holphin and Emet carefully keep watch.


----------



## jbear (Feb 7, 2012)

Relic studies the tunnel's dark reaches as the feeling of danger runs down his spine testing the limits of his recently discovered ability to see in the dark. Something familiar about what he is seeing is ringing alarm bells inside his head  but he can't quite put his finger on it... and then something clicks.

"Hold a moment people. I believe we have just walked into the territory of ..."


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

After climbing down from the large construct and thanking Emet and Holphin for the aid with a bow she moves after the others along the sewers. Changing out her rapier for a readied crossbow.

(( Perception 1d20+10=19 ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* crossbow +6 (1d6) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 7, 2012)

_"Aye, I keep hearing it, too.  There's a wee creature around,"_ Daylily whispers.  _"I do enjoy the hunt, but living here, it's doubtful it's fair for the eating of."_


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Even as Daylily says the creature has to be uneatable, some of you see what it is.  A monstrous cube was seen passing through the intersection ahead of you. It, however, as failed to notice you, and it continues forward past the intersection without stopping. Relic at once knows what it is, a gelatinous cube.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 8, 2012)

Emet stops Holphin and he peers ahead. "Cube, you say, Relic? Any advice about dealing with it, or is it best to just let it pass?"


----------



## jbear (Feb 8, 2012)

"The best way to deal with a gelatinous cube is to leave it be. Destroying it does no one a favour. It's probably the only thing that cleans up under here. And  it only bothers the shady characters who use these tunnels and are probably up to no good. Messing with it can only put our lives at risk needlessly. Quietly, lets move on..."

Though the light is bad, it's quite clear that Relic has gone quite pale.


----------



## Systole (Feb 8, 2012)

Daylily grimaces.  _"I've little truck with those wee bits of metal you civilized folk eat with, but I werre that tae proper partake of this beastie, you'd need one of those little rounded ones ... what d'ye name it? '_Spoo' _or something akin tae that?  Tah, let's move on."_


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 8, 2012)

The halfling perks up as Daylily mentions spoo and comments, "You have such a delicacy as well?" She nods to the continuing and follows after the others ocne again.

((Yay B-5 reference!))


----------



## jbear (Feb 8, 2012)

Not quite sure whether his  companions are talking  about spoons or spew Relic keeps quiet, happy to swiftly leave the gelatinous menace behind them.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2012)

*GM:*  200 xp for all for dodging the Gelatinous Cube.  [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION], Relic will level on the 11th.  I have the XP correct till the 11th.  (thanks again SK!)     


After spending enough time to wait for the cube to pass by, Relic thought it was safe to keep going. 

The party continues down the sewers, stopping every once in a while to get their bearings straightened out.  However, the arrows eventually all point in one direction, and after a good hour of walking down in the sewers, you finally see light ahead.  It flickers, as though a flame has been lit ahead.  It casts an eerie shadow down the tunnel, as though to invite you in...


----------



## jbear (Feb 10, 2012)

"Thank the Wind and may it blow the stench of this foul place from our nostrils! That looks like the entrance to their den. The place may have wards or traps to keep unwanted visitor stumbling in uninvited. Perhaps Saranna you could take the lead and make sure the way is clear?"

Doubtful there is going to be much to talk about with the evil creatures that doubtlessly await inside Relic takes the opportunity to prepare himself for more bloodshed.

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the tip about the level up. I suspect that whatever  awaits us on the other side of the entrance is going to be brutal if we need to level up!  I'll level up Relic now so he's ready for tomorrow.
By the way, do we want to go in guns blazing or with a view to talk to try and get information out of the bad guys to clear the potion makers name or with some half baked concocted scheme to bluff our way in, get the information from them unwittingly and then get the drop on them in the fight? [/sblock]
[sblock=Actions] Relic uses his wand to cast Mage Armor on himself. [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray: USED; Cause Fear
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 1/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2012)

_"Hold there,"_ Daylily says.  _"Tiny Hunter, would ye care to scout ahead for us?  I'd rather nae we hurry into an ambush in our eagerness to have the sky over our heads once more."_


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2012)

"Here," Holphin says, touching Saranna, "For whatever you'll need."

Cast _Guidance_ on Saranna.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 14, 2012)

The halfling snatches up her ioun stone and tucks it away. She bows her thanks to Holpin and nods to Daylily and says quietly, "I will have a look."

She puts away here crossbow and takes out her rapier as she starts foward towards the light stepping lightly picking her steps carefully and staying into the darkest part of the shadows.

(( Stealth 1d20+12=25, Perception 1d20+10=14 ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=Saranna]As Saranna steps ever closer, she can hear to people talking, coming from the reverberations off the walls of the sewer.   She makes it to the end of the tunnel and takes a quick peek.

She can see a hooded figure, most likley a female based on the curves, speaking and pointing down at something on a table.  Beside her, a man with black hair, and a breastplate, nods in understanding.  Trying to understand what they are saying is hard to do, as they are having a somewhat quiet conversation.  

Saranna estimates they are about 50' away, with the tunnel leading 20' before opening up into a large room.  Two torches are placed at the mouth of the tunnel, causing the light to flicker down the hall.

[/sblock]

As you see your companion go down the hall, she slows down as she approaches the corner.  She takes a quick peek to get an understanding of what is down there.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 14, 2012)

The halfling makes her way back to her companions to report...

(( Stealth 1d20+12=29 ))

Once next to her companions once again she reports to them in a whispers, "There are two individuates. A robed female explaining some plan to an armored man. I could not make out any of their conversation. From the corner, they are perhaps fifty feet."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 14, 2012)

Holphin whispers, "Perhaps I should join you? Or send in someone else?"


----------



## Systole (Feb 14, 2012)

Daylily pops a wad of red leaf into his mouth and chews thoughtfully. _"Fifty feet from the turn, aye? In proper measuring terms, that's what, twelve or thirteen reeds?"_ he asks, converting into a system he's more familiar with. The barbarian clucks. _"It's a far walk for a short battle. I'd rather shirk the dub to eight or ten, which I werre I might do. I've nae learned the lesson's of the Hunter in the Darkness as well as Tiny Hunter here, ye ken, but I've learnt 'em well enough. Mayhap I'll even beat ye to the kill this time, Elder Storyteller."_


[sblock=ooc]Daylily will want to get about 10-15 feet around the corner before charging, since he can only do a 40' charge in a surprise round. Get your prep work done, because he's ready to bust some heads.[/sblock] 


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Nodding again to Hopin and comments in a whisper "We should all go. Those of stealth in front. Those who are not waiting to strike when the attack begins."

"Sounds good." she says to Daylily. She looks to the others to see if everyone is  on board with the plan


----------



## jbear (Feb 15, 2012)

"I think we have found the pair who plagued the burnt man's dreams. I pray you do beat me to the kill friend Daylilly. We may only have a window of a few seconds to gain victory. Guard your mind, they must be  powerful casters to have caused such mischief. I would not see your might turned upon my frail ribs ever again.  And show no pity on the Scorpion Woman. May the Wind favour us all!"

As Relic moves behind his  companions at a certain distance as  quietly as he can, his component pouch loosened, the lightest of breezes seems to clear the stench from the groups senses.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Bless on the group: +1 morale bonus to attacks and saves vs fear for 1  minute [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2012)

Daylily spits against the wall and grins, red juice running down his chin.  He nods and sets off.  He stays a step behind and to one side of Saranna, so that he has a clear run at the enemy.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 16, 2012)

Emet brings up the rear, but Holphin stays right with Saranna, crossbow loaded and at the ready.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2012)

*GM:*  I will need one last stealth roll from Saranna before I roll to see Daylily (ouch on that roll)

As an FYI, work has me swamped, so I doubt I will be able to start combat before the weekend.  I do apologize.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 16, 2012)

As all seem in agreement the halfling woman returns with the elf and her fellow kin rapier in hand.

(( Stealth 1d20+12=18 and Perception 1d20+10=26 ))


----------



## Systole (Feb 16, 2012)

[sblock]







jackslate45 said:


> *GM:*  I will need one last stealth roll from Saranna before I roll to see Daylily (ouch on that roll)
> 
> As an FYI, work has me swamped, so I doubt I will be able to start combat before the weekend. I do apologize.




Eh, bad rolls happen. And honestly, worst case here is we lose a surprise round, which we would have lost if we'd simply been careless anyway. Better to blow a Stealth roll than a Fort save against a Finger of Death or something.

Besides, Daylily's ranks in Stealth mean that maybe it we'll get the surprise anyway. Barbarians usually aren't sneaky, but I took the trait to make it a class skill. Muahahaha.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2012)

*GM:*  
Temp Map.  Pc's are in Green.  B's are blocking terrain (the sewer walls)
C and E are the only enemies you can see right now.  

      
[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]ElR[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]TlTlT|T[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=RoyalBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]
Even as the group moves forward, the splashing sounds Daylily creates causes the man to look up from the papers.  He stares hard, and notices at once the hulking elf, wileding a massive hammer.

"Master, we have visitors."
The female does not seem to hear the man at first, and instead only relaises what is going on with the rest of everyone's actions...

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic:
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? - Cannot Act
Male
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys

```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 47/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless
```
Bad Guys:

```
Male
Female
??? A
??? B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 18, 2012)

Relic strides into the room a moment before the man begins to speak, as though he knew their presence would be detected a split second before it happened. His factions growing terrible and fearsome as he roars:
"Defilers of all that is good! The Wind comes to cleanse the disease of your existence! Tremble as she turns the face of death upon you!"

He raises his hand towards the armoured  man:
"You will fear me!"









*OOC:*


 What does the dark green t and l squares represent in front of E? A table? 







[sblock=Actions]
Move to centre of room so C is within range of 30ft spell
Cast: Cause Fear on C
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor, Bless
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray: USED; Cause Fear: USED on  C
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 19, 2012)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What does the dark green t and l squares represent in front of E? A table?



OOC: Correct.


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Are we getting single actions or full actions in the surprise round?


----------



## jbear (Feb 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, just one action? If that's the case Relic just moves up.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Saranna moves forward into the room.

((Move 20 ft straight ahead, and done))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 22, 2012)

Daylily curses in Elven (or at least it sounds like a curse -- the words are totally unfamilar), then moves around the far side of the table, intent on getting the caster first.

[sblock=actions]Going to go around the east side, wherever 40' put me. Rage is not active yet.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 23, 2012)

Holphin steps up and from his hidden location casts _Shield_ on Emet. Emet charges into the room, heading the limit of his 30' move toward the woman.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*



I'm traveling this week with limited Internet access. Please feel free to NPC me as necessary.


----------



## jbear (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 The suspense is killing me ...


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 28, 2012)

OOC: Project submitted just now to quality assurance. March 1st is the official launch date. I should have time either on the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 4, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]ll l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]ll l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red]lZ[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]ElR[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlT|T[/COLOR]lPl l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]
Even as the trap is sprung, launching yourselves into the room you spot a few unsual things.  This section of the sewer is a relative dry place, the only watery part leading into the actual sewer itself.  The room is quite large, with another tunnel at the back of the room leading back into the damp and dark sewers. As you rush in, you also hear the groans of the undead, apparently watching over the sewer entrance.  They start animiating, looking ready to attack. 

 As everyone moves into position, the male points at the hulking elf and says "Take this."   A translucent pick appears in front of Daylily, attempting to attack him.

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - 
Female - 
Everyone Else
Zombies -  
Male -
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 47/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless
```
Bad Guys:

```
Male
Female
??? A
??? B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 5, 2012)

"You will fear me!" Relic shouts pointing at the armoured man as he walks up to the edge of the table

[sblock=Actions]
As before Relic casts Cause Fear on C
he'll walk straight up to the table.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor, Bless
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray: USED; Cause Fear: USED on  C
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]ll l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]ll l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red]lZ[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]El [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlT|T[/COLOR]lPl l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]
As Relic casts his spell, the male looks curiously at the caster. "Do you really think I would?  You seem to need to understand your place."

At that moment woman looks up finally, and notices everyone that is in the room.  With a small sigh she says  "Well, looks like I am caught.  Oh darn.  What ever will I do. Oh please don't kill me.  Oh please don't." Her voice drips with sarcasam, and it is clearly obvious she is not taking your group seriously.  However, something in her body changed, and it looks like she is readying to do something.  
 
[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Everyone Else
Zombies -  
Male -
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 47/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's), Shaken (Male)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male
Female
Zombie A
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Even though he succeeds on the ST he is still Shaken for a round  -2 to atks, saving throws, skill checks and ability checks.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2012)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Even though he succeeds on the ST he is still Shaken for a round  -2 to atks, saving throws, skill checks and ability checks.




Check the combat log, he is shaken


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2012)

Daylily sneers at the weapon that materializes before him. "Magics toy! I am shows you real fight! I am show you worth killing!" He moves around the manifestation to the woman. "Hyah!" he calls, hooking at her ankles.

[sblock=actions]Daylily ignores the spiritual weapon and moves around it. Using Knockdown rage power on woman. She takes 6 HP and goes prone if he beats her CMD.

EDIT: Ffffffffffffffffffffffu----[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 47/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage, bless
Rage Remaining: 6[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2012)

Even as Daylily approaches, the woman's starts chuckling. Her laugh only grows louder as he completely misses her, ringing throughout the hall. "Poor Jiragan, so far from home. He cannot hit that which is in front of him. ". She continues to laugh, still observing the battlefield.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

Saranna considers her options, and being slower than the others does not not appear to help right now. She moves forward and leaps up onto the table and moves to stands in front of the woman with her rapier at the ready.

((Move straight and head jumpe onto the table, and then diagonal to the left to stand in front of E on the table. Acrobatics check to get onto the table 1d20+11=19))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red]l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l ll l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlT|T[/COLOR]lPl l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Starts Round 2
Female - ????
Daylily - 
Saranna - 
Emet - 
Holphin - 
Zombies - 
Male - 
[/sblock]
The rest of the party follows suit, with Emet moving to engage the other caster, taking  a powerful bite out of the enemy.  Holphin creeps closer to get a better view of everything.

The Zombies, mindless as they are, start going after the first thing that entered the room:  the caster in the robes who tried to make the priest flee in fear.  

As though struck by an same idea, the male shakes his head to clear his vision, hoping to dodge the counter attack that Emet readies.  He then waves his hand at the spiritual pick, which goes forward to attack Daylily from behind.

The female, clearly seeing herself being surrounded, sighs a little bit.  "Cardenas, it looks like we will have to delay our plans.  These people clearly are out for your head.  It seems I have no choice but to retreat.  You have disappointed me for the last time."

The priest, the full effect of the fear coming into play now, stares open mouthed at this statement.
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's), Shaken (Male)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Male Caster (Spiritual Weapon)
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male: 12
Female
Zombie A
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm somewhat confused.  Did you just NPC IVV?  Where are we in the initiative order?  Did Daylily take 7 damage?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2012)

OOC: I have another super project starting up April 1st that is more difficult then the one I finished, so I NPC'd IVV to move it along. I left his standard action open so he can do what he wants with it, otherwise I will have him move forward into the room more. 

 We are at the top of the order for Round 2, starting with Relic then the female caster, and it looks like I did forget to give Daylily his damage. I will get it shortly. 

I also need a will save from Saranna for Cause Fear.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

...


----------



## jbear (Mar 15, 2012)

Relic climbs up onto the table as well. With a touch of the pearl in his hand, a burst of colour engulfs the man and the woman. 

[sblock=Actions] Relic gets up onto the table in front  of him and uses his Pearl of Power to recast Colour Spray so it affects only the woman and the man [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor, Bless
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray: USED; Cause Fear: USED
Bonded Ring: 
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):USED
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2012)

jbear said:


> Relic climbs up onto the table as well. With a touch of the pearl in his hand, a burst of colour engulfs the man and the woman.
> 
> [sblock=Actions] Relic gets up onto the table in front  of him and uses his Pearl of Power to recast Colour Spray so it affects only the woman and the man [/sblock]
> 
> ...




[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]: Remember, Command word objects like pearl of power require a standard action to activate. Also, a pearl of power only causes the spell to be re-prepared, not cast automatically. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic-items/wondrous-items/wondrous-items/m-p/pearl-of-power


----------



## jbear (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, I'm not all that familiar with the rules of Pathfinder. If I had of known that Relic would have done so before entering the area. If it is really an issue then I will use Relic's ring to cast it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red]l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l ll l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlTlT|T[/COLOR]lPl l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - 
Saranna - 
Emet - 
Holphin - 
Zombies - 
Male - 
[/sblock]

The bright lights overwhelm the pair, and for one miraculous moment, the elf stands mouth agape, staring at Relic with obvious hatred in her eyes.  The preist, through some sheer force of will, was able to hold off his fear to only yell in frustration as his master stares open mouthed at the caster.
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's), Shaken (Male), Stunned (Female)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Male Caster (Spiritual Weapon)
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male: 12
Female 
Zombie A
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2012)

*GM:*  The renaming PC's can now act. And how come I always fail the important saving throws


----------



## Systole (Mar 16, 2012)

Seeing the elf woman stunned by Relic's spell, Daylily laughs.  _"Ye sorry bastard, Elder Storyteller!  And here I hoped tae be the better warrior for once!"_

He moves around the woman, pinning the cleric against the table.  "Now is beings you and me," he says.  His eyes flick over the man's shoulder.  "And Tiny Hunter," he adds.

[sblock=Actions]Moving to the square southwest of the cleric and setting up the flank for Saranna.  (There should be enough movement to avoid an AoO.)  Smashing cleric with hammer.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 6[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red][COLOR=White]l[/COLOR] [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lT|T[/COLOR]lPl l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - 
Emet - 
Holphin - 
Zombies - 
Male - 
[/sblock]
The cleric did not enjoy the smash over the head, but even still the hit was not enough to make him fall.
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's), Shaken (Male), Stunned (Female), Frightened(Saranna)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Male Caster (Spiritual Weapon)
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male: 27
Female 
Zombie A
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 16, 2012)

Relic calls out a tinge of panic in  his voice: "I'm going to need some help with the zombies!"









*OOC:*


 Yay! That's a relief!! Now we are even as Saranna is going to be running away under that spell. Does Holphin have any spells he can use to deal with the zombies? Grease for example on the spot they are about to close in on to get at Relic? I don't think IVV would mind if we NPC'd him properly at this stage.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Saranna turns and jumps off the table (acrobatics 1d20+9=24) and ends up behind Holphin... "Is... is it safe back here?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H|[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red][COLOR=White]l[/COLOR] [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Yellow]G|[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]Gl [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]l[/COLOR][COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l |
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lT|T[/COLOR]lPl l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - RUN AWAY
Emet - Left Right Chomp
Zombies - Move and FALL
Holphin - Greaseing
Male -Dies.

Round 3
Relic: - 
Female - ????
Daylily - 
Saranna - 
Emet - 
Zombies - 
Holphin - 

[/sblock]
The zombies, ignorant of the fate that awaited them, shuffeled forward to get into position to attack.  As they reached their arms forward to attack Relic, Holphin fires a Grease spell underneath them.  One Managed to stand on it's feet, but the other fell flat on it's face, squirming in the grease, unable to get up.

Even as the man screams out in fury, Emet's large jaw opens up and bites down HARD, causing the man's spine to snap in half.  As his body falls to the floor, it is clearly obvious he is not getting back up.  The pick sort of hovers, lost in the tide. 

Holphin's eyes have no smile to them as he says "I think so dear.  I think it is safe.  For now."

        *GM:*  Relic to start round 3.       
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's), Shaken (Male), Stunned (Female), Frightened(Saranna)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Male Caster (Spiritual Weapon, Cause Fear);Holphin (Grease)
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male: Bleeding out -8
Female 
Zombie A
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 17, 2012)

Not taking any chances and with little desire to see what type of power this woman may or may not command Relic steps towards her and places his hand upon her head. Lightning begins to crackle across his knuckles ... but for some reason nothing else happens. Relic bursts into a series of curses that would make a soldier's mother blush.

[sblock=Actions]
Move a step forward and Shocking Grasp on woman ... it sucks you have to roll for this spell ... she's not wearing metal by any chance is she? 
I guess if she is stunned there is a good chance it will hit... or not ...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor, Bless
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp: USED; Sleep; Colour Spray: USED; Cause Fear: USED
Bonded Ring:USED
Pearl of Power (lvl 1):
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H|[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l [COLOR=Red][COLOR=White]l[/COLOR] [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Yellow]G|[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]Gl [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]l[/COLOR][COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l |
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]T[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lT|T[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lT[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l ll ll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - RUN AWAY
Emet - Left Right Chomp
Zombies - Move and FALL
Holphin - Greaseing
Male -Dies.

Round 3
Relic: - Shocking Grasp.
Female - Moves away, and vanishes to appear 30 feet above the spot where she was.  
Daylily - 
Saranna - 
Emet - 
Zombies - 
Holphin - 

[/sblock]

Even as Relic's spell failes, she reaches out and grabs his hand, saying "It seems, _old man_, that you _still_ do not know your place.  I was going to forgive you for stunning me, but it seems you are in too much of a rush to realize this truth.  "

Releasing Relic's hand and taking a step backwards, she says  "And now, it's time you realize what sort of creatures you are."  With a command of power, she vanish from view, only to appear floating in mid air 30' above the ground, hovering out of reach for the rest of the party.  The look on her face is one of pure rage and anger.  A sleeping giant seems to have awaken.  

        *GM:*  
DC 19 Spellcraft check for spell cast.  DC 25 Know Arcana to understand why she is floating in space.

The rest of the party can act now.
     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's), Shaken (Male),  Frightened(Saranna)

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Male Caster (Spiritual Weapon, Cause Fear);Holphin (Grease)
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male: Bleeding out -8
Female: 
Zombie A
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 17, 2012)

_"I!  AM!  JIRAGAN!"_ Daylily shouts throwing his hammer overhand at the floating elf.

[sblock=Actions]Taking a full-round action to throw the hammer at the elf. (Note: I swear this a lot less retarded than it sounds! Daylily needs to draw his axe to deal with the zombies, due to their bludgeoning resistance which he learned about last adventure. Might as well put the hammer to good use in the meantime.)

According to my math: +4 BAB +2 DEX +1 Bless +1 magic weapon -4 Improvised weapon -4 for 2 ranged incr beyond first = *+0 to hit*
Damage = 2d6 + 6 STR +1 magic weapon = *2d6 + 7 damage *


5 foot step to the NW after the throw.

LEEROY JENKINS![/sblock]

[sblock=Thrown weapon rules]
_Thrown Weapons_: Daggers, clubs, shortspears, spears, darts, javelins, throwing axes, light hammers, tridents, shuriken, and nets are thrown weapons. The wielder applies his Strength modifier to damage dealt by thrown weapons (except for splash weapons). It is possible to throw a weapon that isn't designed to be thrown (that is, a melee weapon that doesn't have a numeric entry in the Range column on Table: Weapons), and a character who does so takes a –4 penalty on the attack roll. Throwing a light or one-handed weapon is a standard action, while throwing a two-handed weapon is a full-round action. Regardless of the type of weapon, such an attack scores a threat only on a natural roll of 20 and deals double damage on a critical hit. Such a weapon has a range increment of 10 feet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage
Rage Remaining: 5[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 18, 2012)

Relic's eyes narrow as his mind races to understand what is happening.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2012)

"You are nothing but an ant, crawling around in the ground, looking up at the sky in wonder and amazement. " The female said, as the hammer flys forward to only slam against some force 3" from her face.  "You  fight for your lives; you try to understand the world and make it your own. You do not even see that, on the horizon, something far worse comes to kill you all. Writhe in the pool of your own ignorance. "

Relic: Most flight spells that you can think of have a short duration, but there is one that wizards of significant power can cast on them selves. It is rumored to last many hours, allowing the freedom of flight. You have a strong feeling that this is that spell (Overland flight). In addition, the spell the seemed to have protected the female is a basic form of protection any caster can preform (Mage Armor)


----------



## jbear (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Overland flight is a level 5 spell ... so she is at least a lvl 9 wizard ... With an absent summoner (lvl 3?), a fleeing rogue (level 3?) and a brave but all be it unarmed barbarian (in so far as he can't reach her) along side a newly turned level 3/1 wizard oracle(may as well say level 2/1 as I don't have the new lvl 2 spells yet) ... Relic is going to flee. I think we missed our one shot to kill her before she began unleashing. I'm very fond of him and I can only foresee a massacre (with us being the ones massacred). Any objections?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

GM: Do you think the judges would have allowed me to put in a high level caster with the intent that it will lead to a total party wipe?  She is there to make you know your place, which Relic now understands. I can guarantee she will cause no deaths.

EDIT: Remember, she had the opportunity to act before the rest of the party did. If I wanted to I could have cast any number of things that could have made this fight that much harder, but instead she readied a spell that never triggered.


----------



## jbear (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I realise she has been slow to act and you are deliberately not using her full power. A fact we have not been able to capitalise on. 

Apart from that, one of our players is absent. Probably the only one who could maybe annoy her with summons of flying foes. No idea. And apart from that another is under a Fear spell. Apart from that I'm out of spells that can affect her. Apart from that our barbarian can't reach her nor will he be able to in the near future.

Now that we have annoyed her ... how does her not killing us even make sense?
I'm not all together sure what you mean by she is there for us to know our place. The only thing I know is that I have no place getting into a fight with her.

So as long as none of my party members object I suggest we flee with Saranna, who in the end has taken the only wise course of action.


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Daylily is not going to flee.


----------



## jbear (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Alright. Well ... Relic isn't going to leave  Daylilly behind despite his masters very strong instinct to flee ... so I guess we'll see how this plays out. 







Relic's eyes grow wide as understanding of the magnitude of their foes power dawns upon him. Terror in his voice:

"Daylilly! Retrieve your hammer and let us flee for our lives! This evil woman has power enough to strike us down in an instant. Hope is lost!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

OOC: Also, feel free to talk to her as she makes her commentary. She already has revealed something important that everyone seems to have missed...


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 20, 2012)

(( Since it was not said to me as of yet...  1d4=2 for cause fear... ))

Saranna does not seem to assured by Holpin and continues to flee...

((Puts her off the map by 10 ft, with a double move... and she would not have caught anything the woman said, as she had to flee...))


[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini Stats] Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 3
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* frightened (ended at the start of her next turn)
*AC:* 19 (14 touch; 16 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20 of 20
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +4
*In Hand:* rapier +7 (1d4 (+2d6 sneak) & buckler[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Careful that Saranna doesn't run into the Geletinous Cube as she flees. I suspect that is what approaches. Relic only sees out to 30 ft and he is somewhat distracted, so he is not really on the look out for more enemies. [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] Maybe you could NPC Holphin? IVV is lost in action and the situation is ... well ... you know ...


----------



## Systole (Mar 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I don't feel comfortable taking over someone else's character.  It's seems rather invasive to me.  I'd rather have jackslate continue to do it.

I noticed she mentioned she was working for someone, but at the moment, Daylily just doesn't care.


----------



## jbear (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Fair enough. Well, Holphin is up so ...


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] |[/COLOR] l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Yellow]G|[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]Gl [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]l[/COLOR][COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l |
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTl[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]T[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lT|T[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l [COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lT[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lTlT[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]D[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

"Emet, Finish these Zombies off while we get that witch!" Holphin shouts, running forward.  Wanting to get Daylily closer to the girl, he starts casting the same growth spell on Daylily, in an attempt to get him taller and stronger.

Emet obliges by ripping the closest zombie apart with his claws, finishing off with biting it's head off.  The only remaining zombie stands up, but fails to do anything else.  

Even as Saranna runs out, something in Holphin's voice calms her.  The fear that gripped her seemed to have passed.  

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - RUN AWAY
Emet - Left Right Chomp
Zombies - Move and FALL
Holphin - Greaseing
Male -Dies.

Round 3
Relic: - Shocking Grasp.
Female - Moves away, and vanishes to appear 30 feet above the spot where she was.  
Daylily - Attacks and 
Saranna - Runs away
Emet - Full Attack on Zombie
Zombies - 1 dies, The other stands up.
Holphin - Starts Casting Enlarge Person on Daylily

Round 4
Relic: -  
Female -   
Daylily -  
Saranna -  
Emet -  
Zombies -  
Holphin -  


[/sblock]

        *GM:*  
Relic for Round 4.  
     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's) 

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Male Caster (Spiritual Weapon, Cause Fear);Holphin (Grease)
```
Bad Guys:Spiritual Weapon(Male)

```
Male: Bleeding out -8
Female: 
Zombie A: Dead.
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
I know what I want to do but I need Relic's ring to be able to do it. 

So what was your ruling on the recharge of the Pearl of Power [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] ?

I think the fact it needs a standard action recharge is to stop being able to easily cast the same spell twice in a row in the same combat. 

I  can honestly say if I had of known that it took a standard action to recharge, knowing we were walking into the Boss Fight, Relic would definitely have reload Color Spray; it's probably his most powerful spell. But this situation requires outside the box ... which means Relic needs access to his spell list via his ring.

So, am I able to assume that Relic used his Pearl and sill has the use of his ring?
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2012)

GM:Correct. I had assumed that Relic recharged with his Color spray with the pearl. He still has not used his ring today.


----------



## jbear (Mar 25, 2012)

ooc: Cool. Well ... here goes nothing 

Relic scans the area for a nearby rope lying about anywhere. 









*OOC:*


 Effectively Relic delays his turn til after the woman (so she doesn't catch on and ruin Relic's desperate plan) and then: 







If there is one, he shouts the following at Daylilly while pointing at the rope wildly:

"Throw that rope up at her Daylily. Maybe I can catch her with my magic and you can pull her down to the ground!"

If he can't see a rope (probably not an uncommon object in a villain's lair?) he instead curses and shouts: 

"DO any of you have a rope! I haven't gone daft! I need a rope!"









*OOC:*


 Still delaying until one of his companions can throw a rope at the woman where upon he will cast Animate Rope on it and if it manages to entangle her we can pull her down to the ground. If anyone thinks that's a really dumb idea just tell Relic to go bury his head somewhere dark


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 25, 2012)

Saranna returns to the battle and hearing for rope pulls off the coil of silk rope from her backpack as she moves back to the entrance of the cavern/room, "I have rope!"

((Since Relic delayed until after whomever... Saranna returned with a double move, drawing the rope of the backpack as she does so.))


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] |[/COLOR] l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l ll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Magenta]R[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Yellow]G|G[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Yellow]G[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l |
l l l l l l l l lTlTlT|Tl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l lTl[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]lTlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]DlD[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]DlD[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=MediumTurquoise]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]




jbear said:


> Relic's eyes grow wide as understanding of the magnitude of their foes power dawns upon him. Terror in his voice:
> 
> "Daylilly! Retrieve your hammer and let us flee for  our lives! This evil woman has power enough to strike us down in an  instant. Hope is lost!"




The woman laughs at Relic's announcement, and says "At last you understand.  You are mere playthings, toys for my amusement.  You dare raise a weapon at me?  To _touch_ me?!"

"You. Are. _NOTHING" _At the last word, a unnatural chill fills the room, causing both Relic and Daylily, both of whom seem to be at the brunt of her wrath, start to shiver slightly.  "Know the power of the leader of the Plagues Hand!! "

Even as she acts, Emet and Holphin desperately work to finish off the rest of the zombies.  Emet rips though the last one, destroying it utterly.

The witch, seeing the now larger Daylily, float closer to the center of  the room, and just seems ready to unleash something...bad.

Holphin, at once understanding what Relic is doing, runs over to Saranna, grabs the rope, and gets ready to throw it at Daylily, knowing full well that he does not have the strength of arm or skill to make such a throw.


[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - RUN AWAY
Emet - Left Right Chomp
Zombies - Move and FALL
Holphin - Greaseing
Male -Dies.

Round 3
Relic: - Shocking Grasp.
Female - Moves away, and vanishes to appear 30 feet above the spot where she was.  
Daylily - Attacks and 
Saranna - Runs away
Emet - Full Attack on Zombie
Zombies - 1 dies, The other stands up.
Holphin - Starts Casting Enlarge Person on Daylily

Round 4

Female -   Evil eye on BOTH Daylily and Relic.  
Saranna -  Double Moves, gets the rope ready.
Zombies -  Tries to charge Emet, but ends up face down again...
Emet - Destroys the last zombie.
Holphin - Runs over to Saranna, grabs the rope, and gets ready to throw it to Daylily
Relic: - 
Daylily -  


[/sblock]

        *GM:*  
Daylily/Relic, I need Will Saves DC 20 for Evil Eye for -4 to saving throws.  Success is 1 round, failure 8 rounds/ the end of combat.  This is a mind -affecting effect. 

I also had Saranna/Holphin/Emet act.  The only threat left is the Leader of the Plagues Hand.

You can make a Know Local/Religion to learn more about the Plagues Hand.

I also used Holphin's Saved Standard Action now, in order to grab the rope and throw it.  
     
[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's) 

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Holphin (Grease)
```


```
Female: 
Zombie A: Dead.
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2012)

Daylily grits his teeth but feels the chill of dark magic worm into his mind.  He's not sure what Elder Storyteller is shouting about, but readies himself for something unexpected.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure what the plan is.  Grab the animated rope once it's tossed?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage
Rage Remaining: 4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Oh dear ... I haven't rolled higher than 10 in a loooong time ... let's see ...
EDIT: A natural 1 ... seriously??  That does not bode very well ... All her spells of that level will now nearly always automatically work on Relic ...







Relic feels the magic invade his senses ... he struggles to resist the woman's obvious superior power ... but she invades his mind filling him with dread and fear, weakening his defenses mind, body and soul.









*OOC:*


 If someone makes a ranged touch attack with the rope at her I can ready an action to cast animate rope at the moment of contact and attempt to entangle her. Once entangled she'll have trouble casting and we can pull her towards the ground so Daylilly can mash her brains! Or at least that is my rather fragile plan... which has to work pretty much first go ... cos' next round we're going to drop...







"I feel Death walk hand in hand with the Wind! The Gods! What a dark blessing! Has my cursed life finally come to its end!?"

Relic hops down  from the table avoiding the area of grease and zombie remains, moving a good distance away from Daylily so the woman can  not kill them both with a single spell. He stays within range of his clouded vision and prepares his spell, ready for Daylily to throw the rope up at their enemy:

*In elven:*
"Daylilly! Throw the rope at her! Keep hold of one end! I will bring it to life with my magic! Wrap her in it! Trap her in it! And you can pull her down to the floor! Where you can reach her!!"

[sblock=actions]
Move off table and diagonally right to be about 25' away from the woman.
Ready Animate Rope for when someone throws it up at her in order to entangle her up and wrap it around and knot it around her, leaving the  long end dangling down to the ground hopefully in Daylillys hands, ready to pull her to the ground ... hopefully ...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] (Lvl 4) Human Wizard 3/Oracle 1
HP: 30/30
AC: 18 Touch 14 FlatFooted  16
Initiative: +4; Temporal Celerity: Rolls initiative twice and can  use either result
Status:  Mage Armor, Bless, Evil  Eye for 8 rounds (-4 to all Saves)
Fort: +2 Ref: +3 Will: +6
Wizards Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Daze, Ghost Sound
Lvl 1:  Shocking Grasp: USED; Sleep; Colour Spray: USED; Cause Fear: USED
Bonded Ring:Readied to use Animate Rope on woman
Pearl of Power (lvl 1): USED
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Oracles Orisons: Detect Poison, Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
Oracles Spells: lvl 1: 0/3 uses left today
Wand  of Mage Armor: (48/50) charges
Consumables: 4/4 CLW Potions
Scrolls prepared for Battle: Magic Missile
Curse: Clouded Vision: Max Vision limit 30'; as Darkvision
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] |[/COLOR] l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l ll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Magenta]R[/COLOR]lG|Gl l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Yellow]G[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l |
l l l l l l l l lTlTlT|Tl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l lTl[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]lTlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]DlD[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]DlD[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=MediumTurquoise]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]


With a running start, Holphin throws the rope all the way across the room, 
landing neatly not far from Emet.  Emet grabs the rope and tosses it the rest of the way to Daylily.

The woman finally realizes what is going to happen, and yells "HOW DARE YOU CONTINUE TO DEFY ME?!?"


        *GM:*  
Daylily, I need a ranged touch attack at - 4 with the rope against the woman.  She is allowed a Reflex Save to avoid the rope, but if that fails she is considered entangled.

We are down to the last few rolls for this fight 

Relic: You cannot recall anything about the Plague's Hand for now, but if you survive you might be able to find more information on it.
     
[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - RUN AWAY
Emet - Left Right Chomp
Zombies - Move and FALL
Holphin - Greaseing
Male -Dies.

Round 3
Relic: - Shocking Grasp.
Female - Moves away, and vanishes to appear 30 feet above the spot where she was.  
Daylily - Attacks and 
Saranna - Runs away
Emet - Full Attack on Zombie
Zombies - 1 dies, The other stands up.
Holphin - Starts Casting Enlarge Person on Daylily

Round 4

Female -   Evil eye on BOTH Daylily and Relic.  
Saranna -  Double Moves, gets the rope ready.
Zombies -  Tries to charge Emet, but ends up face down again...
Emet - Destroys the last zombie.
Holphin - Runs over to Saranna, grabs the rope, and throws it to Daylily
Relic: - 
Daylily -  


[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's) 

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Holphin (Grease)
```


```
Female: 
Zombie A: Dead.
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2012)

Daylily grabs the rope and hurls it upward at the flying woman.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, this is a mess.  My best guess is like this:

BAB (4) + DEX [14 base - 2 Enlarge Person](1) + Bless (1) - 1 (Size) - 4 (Improvised weapon?)  - 2 (1 range increments beyond first?) = -1 to hit

I'll roll at -1 and if I miscalculated, feel free to fix it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage
Rage Remaining: 4[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=Map]

```
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] l [/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l[COLOR=PaleGreen] |[/COLOR] l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]lBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlB[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]S[/COLOR]l[COLOR=DarkSlateGray]BlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBlBl[/COLOR]
l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l ll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=Magenta]R[/COLOR]lG|Gl l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Yellow]G[/COLOR]l[COLOR=Plum]E[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l |
l l l l l l l l lTlTlT|Tl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l l lTl[COLOR=PaleGreen]R[/COLOR]lTlTl l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]DlD[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l l l l l l l[COLOR=PaleGreen]DlD[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=MediumTurquoise]H[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
```
[/sblock]

Daylily's throw is spot on.  The cord wraps around the woman, but starts to slip even as Relic casts his spell.  The rope falls to the floor, still coiled in the shape needed to bind the woman.

A piercing laugh as the last desperate attempt fails bites everyone to their soul.  The woman, laughing madly, raises her hands high into the sky and shouts "Now, SCREAM FOR ME!!"  A black ball of necromatic energy piles in her hand, and as she spreads it down, a wave of black energy hits the entire room, causing all within to feel sickened by something.  Holphin and Emet, both start trembling, until Holphin lets out a scream of pain at the top of his lungs.  



        *GM:*  
I need DC 19 Fort Saves from everyone.  This is a pain effect.  This is a death effect.  

Relic: DC 18 Spellcraft for Howling Agony
     

[sblock=Init]
Surprise Round
Relic: - Moves Forward
Female - Cannot Act
Everyone Else
??? -  Moves Forward
Male -Spiritual Weapon

Round 1
Relic: - Moves Forward, Casts Fear
Female - ????
Daylily - Fails attempt to bring Female down
Saranna - Prepares to ambush Female from above
Emet - Goes forward to engage the other caster.  Bites for 12
Holphin - Moves Forward (Still has a standard left)
Zombies -  Moves to engage Relic
Male - Cause Fear on Saranna if passing Concentration Check 17 (+12 Concentration)  (Will DC 15), Direct Weapon

Round 2
Relic: - Moves Forward, Color Spray (hits Boss)
Female - ????
Daylily - Hammer Smashes
Saranna - RUN AWAY
Emet - Left Right Chomp
Zombies - Move and FALL
Holphin - Greaseing
Male -Dies.

Round 3
Relic: - Shocking Grasp.
Female - Moves away, and vanishes to appear 30 feet above the spot where she was.  
Daylily - Attacks and 
Saranna - Runs away
Emet - Full Attack on Zombie
Zombies - 1 dies, The other stands up.
Holphin - Starts Casting Enlarge Person on Daylily

Round 4

Female -   Evil eye on BOTH Daylily and Relic.  
Saranna -  Double Moves, gets the rope ready.
Zombies -  Tries to charge Emet, but ends up face down again...
Emet - Destroys the last zombie.
Holphin - Runs over to Saranna, grabs the rope, and throws it to Daylily
Relic: - Casts Animate Rope
Daylily -  Successfully hits the girl with the rope

Round 5

Female - Casts Howling Agony, effecting everyone.
Saranna - 
Emet - 
Holphin - 
Relic: - 
Daylily - 



[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Good Guys
	
	



```
Relic: 30/30
Daylily: 40/47
Holphin: 23/23
Saranna: 20/20
Emet: 29/29


Conditions in effect: Mage Armor(Relic), Lingering Rage(Daylily), Bless (All PC's) 

Spells Cast:  Relic, Bless; Holphin (Grease)
```


```
Female: 
Zombie A: Dead.
Zombie B
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

(( 1d20+2=13 Failed ))

The halfling will let out a halfling howl and then whips out her crossbow and lets a shot fly. 

(( Move, Howl, quick draw crossbow, fire crossbow 1d20+6=8 miss ))


----------



## jbear (Mar 28, 2012)

Relic almost collapses with the agony the rips through his frame effortlessly the pain rumbling  in his throat. 

"Thrrrrow it at herrr agaaain!"

Unable to hold back the pain Relic screams in agony!!


[sblock=ooc] Animate Rope lasts for 3 rounds so Daylilly could throw it again right? 

Does it really suffer from the improvised weapon penalty under this spell? Seems ... not right. 

Will wait for response to know whether Animate rope can still entangle her or not before Relic acts.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2012)

GM: Yes, she could be entangled again. 

That being said, the rope would need to be in Daylily's hands before he can try again. By himself he would not be able to (Move to get to the rope, move to pick it up). Relic could coil it up, then wait for Daylily to throw it again before trying to bind the Leader again. But only if Relic could grit his teeth while doing so, and making a Concentration check at DC19 per Howling Agony. Note that the saving throw penalty will not apply to that roll.  Otherwise, it would take at least two rounds. 

As for improvised weapon or not, Daylily rolled high enough that it did not matter. Most rope throws are assumed to not be improvised throws AFAIK. The exception being trying to trip someone at range, as that is a more dedicated use.


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2012)

Daylily doubles over, but moves forward, fumbling for the dagger at his belt. "For Falshenaya!" he hisses through clenched teeth.

[sblock=ooc]Move action: Move toward the rope, drawing dagger.
Attack action: Throw dagger. (Assuming Daylily's Enlarged height puts him at ~10 ft tall, I think this is 1 extra range increment.)
4 BAB + 1 Dex + 1 Bless - 1 size - 2 Agony - 2 range = +1 to hit

EDIT: Is it just me, or do my rolls suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage
Rage Remaining: 3[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2012)

The woman blocks the dagger and dodges the bolt, laughing as the screams of pain continue to echo around the room. 

GM: [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]: you have any more questions for me?  Emet/Holphin are not going to act till tomorrow after work.


----------



## jbear (Mar 30, 2012)

"Coil!" screams Relic. The rope recoils neatly nearby. Relic shouts at Saranna: "Maybe you will have better luck!"

Despite the agony he prepares to command the rope again when someone throws it swallowing the desire to howl in agony.

[sblock=Actions]
Not really 100% certain how this can work but my thinking is:
Relic doesn't use a move action to scream so he takes all the penalties from the spell
He uses a move action to have the rope coil up neatly near his companions
He prepares another move action to command the rope to entangle her again.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2012)

The woman's laugh continues as Holphin screams louder in pain, clearly not able to withstand this agony that was thrust upon them.  Emet, himself able to do very little as the woman floats far away, grabs at some of the equipment on the table and throws a copper pot at the woman.  Clearly confused by the manuver, she raises her in self defense, but the heavy object only goes so far before falling back down to the ground with a large CRASH.

Holphin, however, manages to focus long enough to fire a spell at the woman.  Not yet recovered from Emet's attack, she tries to deflect the spell back to no avail. The spell hits the spell compounent pouch at her side, causing it to slippen from the woman's waist.  It falls down from the height of 30', crashing and breaking on the ground.  A roar of fury is the reward for the last ditch effort.  

With a glare at the party, she seems to be thinking quickly on what to strike them with next.  

        *GM:*  
End round 4.  The Leader does lead off, but I am waiting to see if you guys have any reaction.


----------



## jbear (Mar 31, 2012)

Relic looks towards the copper  pot that was thrown to see what might have  been inside that disconcerted the woman. He then looks to the table to see if there might be any more objects they might use against her.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 3, 2012)

The pot, upon a secondary glance, seems to be used as a cauldron for potion making.   As it bangs on the ground, small splatters hit the ground from its previous use. The shock and fear was probably more that a heavy metal pot was flung in her direction.  On the table lies more equipment used for potion making, as well as scatted notes that would require a more through look through.

The woman finally seemed to have made a decision.  She looks down with a sneer on her face, and with pure hatred in her voice "It seems that I have underestimated you.  I applaud your determination to fight, and to try even capture me.  However, know this.  I let you live because you amused me.  I have more important things to do than waste my time with you.  You may have stopped me today, but next time I see you, I aim to _kill_"

With that, she laughs one last time as the howls from the group rises up from the spell cast.


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2012)

Daylily screams something that barely qualifies as elven, but is undoubtedly a stream of profanity in the Jiragan dialect. He grabs the rope and makes one final throw. _"You would have had a clean death today ... but now ... Falshenaya will let you ... LIIIIIIIVE!"_

[sblock=ooc]Desperate last attempt with the rope. Not bothering to add the modifiers since it's natural 20 or bust, I'm sure.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage
Rage Remaining: 2[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 3, 2012)

Even as the rope is thrown, the woman speaks words of arcane power, as though she was waiting for this exact moment. The rope starts to wrap around her as she finishes the spell.  Daylily pulls to strengthen the knot...


The rope falls the the ground, clutched in the same shape as the woman it was trying to bind.  The knot was formed perfectly;  But with no one to grab, it did not matter. 

        *GM:*  Combat is over. Note that the Howling Agony is still on you, but I am going to say it passes as soon as she gets away.


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2012)

Daylily sags as the rage leaves him, and he spends a few long seconds beyond that fuming silently.  Then he gathers his hammer and dagger, and draws his greataxe.

He squats down next to the dead cleric.  _"Well, mate,"_ he says conversationally, _"at least ye had the good sense tae die today, and right quick, I might add.  Yer lady-friend will nae be sae lucky when next I see her.  But it's time for ye tae go pay a visit tae Speaker o' the Sun Wolf, I reck."_

He brings his axe down, decapitating the corpse, and tucks the head under his arm.  _"If ye'll get yer rope, Tiny Hunter, I suppose we might as well go.  Naught but useless wee bits of paper left here."_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 3, 2012)

Relic sinks to his knees despite the muck, more in overwhelming disbelief that he is still alive rather more than from the easing of the spells racking pain leaving his body.

"Yes, we should leave as quickly as possible. Gather as much stuff as you can from the table and the headless man. There may be the evidence we need to be done with this. The sooner we hand the matter over to the Cloaks the better. Her magic is far beyond my miserable skill. I fear I shall never sleep well again in my life until I have mastered the art well enough so that what just passed here never happens again. I believe I'm going to shut myself in a room for a year and do naught but study!"

Relic continues to talk incessantly about nothing in particular and everything between above and below as he scampers around the table clearing and stashing every last scrap and object. Daylilly, who knows the man a little better, might be struck by the fact it is the first time he has  heard him babbling if he were the type given to notice such things.
Every now and again a phrase emerges from the stream that has more sense. "... but I'll be right back in there mark my words, Saranna dear, do you think this table could be hiding some sort of secret compartment. Thieves and killers are not always the most trusting of folk and they were working with untrustworty thugs... speaking of thugs perhaps i could hire a thug to stand watch at the door and bring  me the milk and cookies so I don't have to the leave the ..."

When he is finished finally he looks at Daylilly.

"The man ... his armour. His things ... I'll strip him but could you carry them ..." turning to the summoned giant "or maybe you? I'll need money to buy new spells. More money. More spells. I'm not leaving a thing behind in these bowels of hell. 

In fact even to those who have know him a short time it is fairly evident he is quite beside himself


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2012)

_"Claiming his kit, eh?  Fair enough, though I werre you'd've said such afore I clipped his knob."_  The barbarian tucks the head into a sack, then slings the headless body over his shoulder in a fireman's carry.

_"Maybe we ought go now, Elder?   You're looking summat pale, though I cannae ken the why of it.  Sure it's a stench down here, but it's nae so bad as the reek of some of those juices in the wee bottles."_


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 40/47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +4 Will: +4

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 48/55
CMB: +10 CMD: 22
Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Perception: +8
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None!
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 2[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

The halfling searches the man thoroughly (takes 20 for a 30 perception check) and then helps gather up anything else of note. She decides to remain quiet after the recent experience.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2012)

Both Emet and Holphin seem to have nothing to add.  Neither want to relive the memory of what happened, much less stop Relic's sudden stream of words.  They just gather up the materials on the desk while Saranna strip searches the man of all his valuables and possessions.  

Most of what remains on the table at this point are empty vials, hardly worth anything.  In Emet's hand is the cauldron that he threw, full of the books and paperwork that were on the table.  In Holphin's hand is the remains of the dead priests clothing, stained from drying up the cauldron for use as a large transportation device.

The items that were found on the priest was a magical breast plate (+1), a morning star with some very dangerous looking spikes (MWK Morning star), some pocket change (4 G), and a ring that seemed to allow him to work for so long while getting little rest (Ring of Sustenance).

It takes minutes to clear the place up, but once everything is completed the only evidence of the battle is the defeated zombies, and the drying bloodstain where Daylily decapitated the priest.  

        *GM:*  
For finding all the evidence, and for surviving the encounter, everyone gains 600 XP.


----------



## jbear (Apr 5, 2012)

"Oh no, not claiming the kit for only myself. We have always shared and nothing has changed. Just making sure we leave nothing behind." 

Once everything of worth has been collected Relic says: "let us go and take what we know to the White Cloaks. They can deal with this. I want to know nothing more. And I plan to get my moneys worth from that perfume maker who got us into this mess. I am going to need to invest a lot of money in protection! I'm quite certain this E woman is not one who easily forgets a face, and much less the face of one who has annoyed her."


----------



## Systole (Apr 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since I know [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] is busy, I have no problem in just doing a single wrap-up post and moving back to the DWI. I don't know how everyone else feels about it.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 6, 2012)

((Fine by me.))


----------



## jbear (Apr 6, 2012)

me too


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2012)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Since I know [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] is busy, I have no problem in just doing a single wrap-up post and moving back to the DWI. I don't know how everyone else feels about it.




Got it. I will get it done tonight after work. I am trying to get ahead enough that I do not have to work on Easter Sunday.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2012)

The walk back to the White Cloak's office is done quickly, but no words seem to echo from most of the group.  Relic continues to mumble to himself about which spells that he wants to get; Daylily carries both the body and the head of the priest along; Holphin and Emet are both silent, each carrying different tools or equipment that was collected down in the sewer.  Saranna seems to be thinking as well, for she does not speak up during the walk.

Once you have arrived at the White Cloak's headquarers, a greeter looks up at the party and says "Here to drop up another body?"  

Holphin shakes his head and says "We are here to speak to Lt. Rondo.  Where is he?"

The greeter, looking confused, nods his head towards the back rooms and says "He is in his office now.  He is going over the paperwork for the Rulkelp investigations. "

Daylily and Relic both march right on through, not stopping to say anything to the greeter even as he blerts out "Hey! Wait a second!".  The rest of the party follow as quickly as possible.

Lt. Rondo is deep in concentration as you enter his office.  He looks up in alarm as the entire group enters his small office.  He doesn't even have time to open his mouth before Holphin interjects with "We have brought all the evidence collected in order to get Mr. Rulkelp off on his crime.  He seems to have been involved with someone most dangerous.  We fought with this woman he met, and she _toyed_ with us.  We barley escaped with our lives.  Had she willed it, we would be dead."

"And, quite honestly, this was a complete waste of our time and yours.  If you had bothered to look even remotely harder, you might have been able to understand what had happened without  calling on our services.  Therefore, as we very much value our lives, we are done with this case. We will leave the handling of this case in your obviously inept hands."

With that, Emet drops the cauldron on the desk of the lieutenant, and Holphin takes the other equipment recovered through your investigation and throws it onto the desk.  Holphin then looks at Daylily and says "Leave the body here Daylily;  They can investigate it however they wish."

Once everything related to the case is thrown haphazardly either the desk, chair, or floor of the small office, the party leaves the way they came in.  None of the White Cloak's dare seem to challenge you, as you simply walk out the door, glad to be alive.

        *GM:*  
I have posted the final numbers for Judge Approval;


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2012)

Final numbers Judge Approved.


----------



## jbear (Apr 9, 2012)

[MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION]  What would be the chance of getting Relic approved for level 4?


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2012)

Done. 
But I charge for one hour service.  You will receive a bill yesterday.


----------

